# Agents of the Inquisition, Warhammer40K (recruiting)



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 29, 2007)

*The Where:* Majeskus 16, a nearly forgotten corner of the Imperium in an abandoned Mechanicus Mine/Smelting Factory-Settlement currently occupied by indigenous squatters. Sector: Ultima Segmentum.

*The When:* Year 137.M41; in the early stages of a greenskin invasion.

*The How:* You are agents of the Imperial Inquisition, Ordo Xenos. Your team has been tasked to track down and bring to Imperial Justice the rogue inquisitor Jaina Splinth for crimes against the Emperor, for forsaking her oaths of office and for consorting with the witch, the alien and the corrupt denizens of the warp.

*Rogue's Gallery*

*Game Thread*

-----------------------------------------------

*System:* Mutants & Masterminds, 2nd Ed. (Ultimate Power).

*Anyone Interested?*  I'm looking for 4-6 enthusiastic players who can post at least once daily Wed-Sat. If so, lets see some *rough concepts* (_no full characters yet please_).

*Looking for:*
1-3 Interrogators (_apprentice inquisitors_)
1-3 Combat Specialists (_close, ranged, stealthy or otherwise; bounty-hunters, commandos, elite warriors, hive gangers, sisters of battle, etc..._)
0-2 Support/Savant staff (_go-to guys for knowledge, hackers, tech-priest mechanics, pilots, medicae, etc_)
0-2 'Weirdos' (_nobles, mutants, navigators, rogue traders, space marines, fanatics, assassins/death cultists, sanctioned/rogue psykers, astropaths, anything really_).

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Interested Players*
1. hewligan
2. Relique du Madde
3. Shayuri
4. Drerek
5. Karl Green
6. <one spot open if anyone wants in>

*Character Creation:*  Power Level 9, 160 Points; maximum trade-off +4/-4


----------



## hewligan (Aug 29, 2007)

How important is knowledge of the system? I haven't played it before. I know 40K canon reasonably well, and would like to participate, but may as well be honest and say that I don't know M&M 2e at all (although any system with the tag-line "ultimate power" can't be bad!)

Rough Concept Character: Kai "Sky" Tokaru

Physical Description:
Late 30s, handsome face that still shows strong elements of his ancient Japanese roots, black hair shorn short, flecked with grey, light stubble and a silvered winding scar that runs along his left jaw line. 5'11", slim, muscular build. He has the Xeno Catechism tattooed in pale ink onto his left arm, almost invisible, but always with him. He tends to wear black, practical (free movement) gear, tight fitting, with a long black overcoat with upturned stiff collar. His piercing grey eyes are generally hidden behind thin black glasses, and his face seldom belies any emotion.

Background:
Sky is a greenskin expert, but his knowledge came at a price. As a young boy, traveling with his parents to the local hub for transfer into Imperium training (for he had exhibited great natural skill in piloting ships), they had been attacked by pirate greens. His parents were killed along with the majority of other passengers, but Sky and a few hundred others were kept as  live larder. Over three months the number of prisoners was whittled down until only a few dozen remained. During this time Sky tried again and again to raise some resistance, but the people were not warriors, and went meekly to death. Eventually he took things into his own hands.

He seldom speaks of this time, but what is known is that he killed several greens with his own hands, before infiltrating the central piloting systems and jacking in to control the ship. He sent it hurtling towards the nearest planet, and then locked the system. He escaped in a small shuttle pod, but took nobody with him. Their failure to act against their captors had made them traitors in his eyes.

Sky piloted his tiny craft to the nearest planet, watching the hideous bulk of the greenskin's craft plow into oblivion before following it down. It was two years before he was picked up by a passing Rogue Trader, Andu Rowen, signalled by the beacon from Sky's ship.

Sky, now 16, was too old for training, but Andu saw potential in the young man and used him as a backup pilot, slowly becoming almost a father figure to the young man. When, three years later, a greenskin invasion of a nearby system was handed to Andu's crew to investigate, it was Sky who led the incursion team, and reported back on the alien artifact the greenskins were attempting to recover. There was no time to send in the Deathwatch, and Andu sent his best men down. They did not return. Sky, ignoring orders, went in alone using a stolen incursion pod.

His success in the mission did not go unnoticed. He was sought out by the Ordo Xenos, not to be one of their own, but as a possible sleeper. He spent four years working for the Order in a notorious pirate haven, acting as a collector of information, and learning the language of the greenskins (among others).

His loyalty and usefulness did not go unnoticed, and when the call came in for him to assassinate a powerful greenskin pirate lord, it was as much as test of his ability as a real need for the Empire. He passed with flying colours.

He speaks little of his times since then, for they were spent in service to the Ordo Xenos. First with his extensive training, and later stationed with a shifting group of Rogue Traders. Sky is a gatherer of information. One whose hatred can be hidden behind a veil while he insinuates himself with the enemy, learning from them before he snuffs them out.

He has been sent against many alien races, mostly as an information gatherer, someone who can gain their confidence, but it is the greenskins that he reserves his most wicked fury for.

Weapons and Quirks:
Sky carries a thin bladed knife, kept razor sharp. It is his weapon of choice, meaning he prefers to kill slowly when he can.

He prefers single handed weapons, such as pistols, and is not really big of heavy-combat. He believes most missions can be completed using intelligence and turning the environment in your favour, rather than by blowing holes in walls.

He speaks many languages, but doesn't have time for idle talk.

He is happiest among the scum of the universe, for it is from their lips that secrets spill.

He once let an orc baby live after an attack. He knows it probably died anyway, but to this day he still wonders why he let it live, wonders if perhaps there is some weakness in his resolve.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 29, 2007)

If you know d20, you can get Mutants and Masterminds. The only big difficulty will be creating your character.


----------



## hewligan (Aug 29, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> If you know d20, you can get Mutants and Masterminds. The only big difficulty will be creating your character.



Not a problem. I can download it at one of the PDF sites. It is cheapish. I won't do anything until you decide who is to be involved, and then if you like my character concept let me know and within a day or so I will be able to create a character using the rules.

I do know d20!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 1, 2007)

I guess no one else is interested. Sorry hewligan.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm sort of in the opposite boat from hewligan.  I'm interested in playing another mm game (and I know some of the rules) but I know little to nothing about WH 40k.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 1, 2007)

That is a shame, because I think that this sounded like quite an original combination of WH40K, M&M, and on a D20 forum ... should have been a fun one to participate in.

If you decide to run it elsewhere online, let me know.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi Relique, the basic conceit of Warhammer 40k is... well, this link might help. CLICK HERE.

*Nutshell History--*
30k years ago: humanity discovers the Warp (dimension of pure chaos). Traveling in the warp is faster than light so humankind colonizes the galaxy (there are lots of hostile aliens).
*30-20k years ago:* Golden Age of Humanity followed by the Dark Age of Technology (science for sciences sake w/out regard to the consequences).
-- Humankind is unable to travel the warp due to extensive storms that destroy any ship attempting to travel. Human society degenerates.
*12k years ago:* The Emperor (most powerful psyker ever) is born, unites terra and creates 12 or so Primarchs (uber-powerful giant soldiers). Based on Primarch's genetic material, he creates Space Marines (giant human super-warriors). With the legions of Space Marines, lead by thier Primarchs, the galaxy is reconquered. Emperor retires to Earth.
-- ~1/2 of the Primarchs rebel and declare war on the Emperor, lead by the chosen of the Primarchs, Horus (known as the Horus Heresy). Emperor and loyal primarchs defeat Horus and his rebels, but Horus deals the Emperor a mortal blow; he's dying.
*10k years ago: *Emperor is entombed on the Golden Throne. 1000 psyker's souls are sacrificed to him daily so that he cannot die. Emperor turns his unmatched psykic ability to creating the Astronomicon (a beacon in the Warp, allowing navigation).
*Present:* The Imperium is the harshest regime imaginiable. The Emperor technically rules but as he's basically a corpse (most humankind regards him as a living god) the Lords of Terra and the Holy Inquisition do most of the ruling. Daemons bleed out of the warp through rituals and tears in the fabric of reality, aliens threaten humankind and both psykers and mutants are an ever-present threat within Imperial Society.
- Society has decayed to the point where new technology cannot be created... all the good equipment is ancient as modern science cannot hold a candle to science from the Dark Age of technology. Technology is treated as a religion (the Cult of Mars, the Adeptus Mechanicus maintains/services technology). Most people are ignorant of science and are slaves to the massive bureaucracy of the Imperium. Human life is worthless as there are untold billions of them out there.

This is just a nutshell. Warhammer 40k, violence and darkness constantly tinted by the occult. A very cool setting.

This all started out as an RPG setting but turned into one of the most successful tabletop wargames on the market. That's why most of the source/background material is divvied up into Army Types. The link above has fluff information. games-workshop.com should provide more info about the game itself. 

Not knowing much yourself, your character could easily be from one of the fringe worlds of the Imperium who, by dint of his skills/qualities, was offered a position in the Inquisitor's retinue; the Imperium is filled with individuals who don't really know what's going on.

*Possible archetypes: *bounty hunter, knight, assassin, cultist, arbites (police), sanctioned psyker, astropath, navigator, imperial guardsman, naval recruit, nobility, tech priest, savant (person of learning), and many more.

*Races: *Human, Ratling (small humans; stable mutation), Ogryn (large humans/ogres, stable mutation) and Mutant (ostracized socially, exterminated on sight in other places). I'm hesitant to allow space marines (maybe just one).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 1, 2007)

As agents of the Inquisition, Ordo Xenos you're tasked with protecting the Imperium from the Xeno (alien); whether that be aliens themselves, xeno technology or xeno artifacts (beneficial or otherwise).

Relatively well-known alien races/empires:
*Eldar/Dark Eldar* (elves): ancient, completely destroyed civilization. Home planets destroyed in some sort of cataclysm. Now roam the galaxy in giant craftworlds (super-massive space ships). Eldar are staunch opponents of Chaos; Dark Eldar revel in chaos but seek it for their own purposes.
*Genestealers*: Think the alien from the alien movie, but actually intelligent. These things are the pre-cursors to a Tyrannid invasion. They land, kidnap victoms and control them psionically to breed. 2nd/3rd gen genestealers are indistinguishable from humans.
*Jokaro*: Vaguely orangatan-like creatures that are not obviously intelligent but seem to have a genius for building extremely high-tech devices. Very rare throughout the galaxy. 
*Necron *(high-tech undead): souls encased in ancient (so super-high tech) armor. Unmatched super-science and unable to die.
*Orks *(orcs on steroids): As big, strong and tough as a space marine but typically as dumb as a rock. Orks live for battle and it is theorized that they themselves were a weapon devised by a now extinct race.
*Squats*: A now extinct strain of human that evolved/adapted/mutated to life on the high-gravity core worlds in the galaxy. They've been wiped out by Tyrannids.
*Tau*: The newest/youngest race in the galaxy. They're divided into castes and possess high technology but no pysker abilities.
*Tyrannid *(think alien xenomorphs): An extra-galactic threat that assimilates all forms of life into themselves. All technology is organic. United by a massive hive-mind (all tyrannids basically being a single mental entity).

There are lots of other, random, aliens as well such as space vampires and other, more unclean aliens...

Words from the Emperor... _"suffer not the alien to live"_

There are no "good" races in Warhammer 40k. The heroes are just trying to do the best they can with what they've got. The Imperium is just as bad, if not worse, than the threats it protects against. But without it humanity would be wiped out.


----------



## Elric (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm not really interested in another M&M pbp at the moment, as I'm already in two of them, but if you're just starting M&M and want some detailed character creation examples I have two of them in my roll call thread on Atomic Think Tank, here

It's a great system- good luck getting a game started!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2007)

Sanctioned psyker, eh? I am intrigued, and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.

What can a potential player know of psykers, sanctioned or otherwise, and avoid being tossed into the Golden Throne?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 1, 2007)

Well, seeing as how you're agents of the Imperial Inquisition, who are above the law, quite a lot.  

Sanctioned psykers: astropaths, inquisitors, navigators, judges and psykers assigned to the imperial guard or other imperial bureaucracy.

Or, maybe - if the inquisitor deems you safe enough, you're a _rogue _psyker... one that hasn't been taken by the black ships or received the Soul Binding or been brought up/trained by the Adeptus Astra Telepathica?

A LOT of Inquisitors are psykers themselves... perhaps you're an interrogator (just a "short" apprenticeship away from being a full Inquisitor yourself)?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 1, 2007)

Basically, the Inquisition is above the law and has universal power over anything Imperial; and you work for the Inquisition. Maybe you can't exercise that power directly, but you boss can.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Well, seeing as how you're agents of the Imperial Inquisition, who are above the law, quite a lot.
> 
> Sanctioned psykers: astropaths, inquisitors, navigators, judges and psykers assigned to the imperial guard or other imperial bureaucracy.
> 
> ...




Reading the website now. Lots to digest. 

Question regarding psyker-ness. Clearly in this setting, psionic awareness is a double-edged sword. Being open to other minds means being open to malevolent beings from outside reality. The Soul Binding is mentioned a protection against this, though it presumably has other effects too.

How does this all work? Surely all the psykers in the Inquisition would be Soul Bound, given the nature of the Inquisition's work?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm also looking through the website and yeah, there is a lot of info there.

  At the moment, I'm thinking of a character which is either an assassin from the temple of Vindicar or a bounty hunter type of character.  Either way, the character would be more of a ranged combat type.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 2, 2007)

Loads of setting knowledge isn't necessary to play. I just assume that what you know is that: 
1) its far, far, dark future.
2) everything old is better than anything new.
3) you're the elite agents of a massive, corrupt, bloated government which is the only thing holding off the darkness.
4) the heretics, chaos cultists, daemon worshipers are generally in favor of destroying all material life (human included).
5) there are so many humans in the galaxy that human life is basically worthless. There are no robots doing menial tasks, there are servitors (humans with empty minds and cyborg attachments). There are no super-computers, there are cogitators (human minds wiped of personality and tasked to a specific function). The Imperium thinks nothing at the loss of 100,000 Imperial Guardsman over the course of a war. Humankind is measured by the billions, anything less than that is just so much waste.

Shayuri--
The general thing with psykers is that most are weak-willed, which allows daemons to possess them. The ones that are strong enough to not be a target for random daemon possession are channeled into the various groups that need psykers. The most powerful go to the Inquisition, those that are powerful but weak-willed undergo Soul Binding. 
Soul Binding basically grants them a measure of the Emperor's psychic might, keeping thier souls safe from daemons... a side effect is that it burns out the subjects eyes which is why all Astropaths are blind (no eyes).
--Astropaths are the way the galaxy communicates, they broadcast psychic messages ship-to-ship, planet-to-planet.

If you choose to play a psyker, especially one in service to the inquisition, you're not in danger of a random daemonic entity possessing you and going on a killing spree; your will is assumed strong enough to grant you a fighting chance against such entities.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2007)

Gotcha. Psykers sound fun. Sign me up.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 2, 2007)

Okay, I still need to the links, but you did say a space marine would be allowed?  How are the space marines involved in the inquisition?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2007)

If I read right, the Inquisition has their own chapter of space marines, the Grey Knights.

You could be our muscle. 

"You will talk. If you don't talk to ME, you can talk to HIM. Be advised though that he's not as fond as asking questions as much as he is of breaking limbs. It's hard to stop him once he gets some momentum going...as his size and obvious mass might indicate."


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 2, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> Okay, I still need to the links, but you did say a space marine would be allowed?  How are the space marines involved in the inquisition?



 Eh... I'm not so hot on having a Space Marine as they're so powerful; but I said I'd allow one.

The Ordo Xenos has a chapter of Astartes (space marines) tasked to it, the Death Watch, they're formed of elite marines grabbed from all over the galaxy and serve a term of service before returning to their respective chapters. Armor is all black and the left shoulder pad bears the signs of the marine's 'real' chapter. Your marine might be on loan from the Death Watch to the Inquistor for some reason (maybe he has vital intelligence, maybe there's something that only he can do?)

To be quite honest, making a marine requires a LOT of points. Permanent, innate Growth, a degree of super strength, immunities, Power Armor and the bolter plus sky high attack/defense scores and high attributes.

Brainstorming--
* Growth +4 (permanent, PF: innate)
* Super-strength +2
* Immunity (poison, disease, age, fear effects, critical hits, stun, sleep, fatigue)
* Super-senses (ultravision, extended range on all senses, scent)
*~46 pts so far*
* Power Armor 
...enhanced strength
...enhanced dexterity
...a degree of impervious protection
...immunity (life support 9/poison 10/dazzle 10/obscure 10)
...super-senses (subtle vox link, spatial awareness, extended range sights)
*~119 pts so far, minus equipment discounts*
Bolters (auto-firing penetrating blast, PF: incurable)
*~160 pts so far, minus equipment discounts*
Maxed out attack/defense and very high saves as well.
*~230 pts so far, at a rough guess*


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 2, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> If I read right, the Inquisition has their own chapter of space marines, the Grey Knights.
> 
> You could be our muscle.
> 
> "You will talk. If you don't talk to ME, you can talk to HIM. Be advised though that he's not as fond as asking questions as much as he is of breaking limbs. It's hard to stop him once he gets some momentum going...as his size and obvious mass might indicate."



 The Gray Knights are tasked to the Ordo Malleus (the daemon hunters). The Deathwatch to the Ordo Xenos (the alien hunters). Honestly, as powerful as a typical space marine is, a Gray Knight is head and shoulders above that by dint of better equipment and training... every single one of them is a psyker with their powers turned inward to protect their souls.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 2, 2007)

Really, a Space Marine would drive everyone bonkers... they don't sleep, they don't rest. The rest of you can keep up or die. They're fanatics.

The Sisters of Battle are like human-sized space marines w/out all the super-human abilities. They're a more viable alternative, points and role-playing wise, though they're just, if not more, fanatical and intolerant.

An Interrogator (apprentice inquisitor) might be a more viable option. They can be as human/super-human as you want them to be by dint of psyker powers, augmetics, combat drugs, or glands. They have access to the best technology the inquisition has access to and they're a bit more scaleable, point-wise.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2007)

What kind of powers, M&Mwise, would a psyker have? Different settings have different preferences. Just telepathy and telepathic stuff? Or are physical powers like PK and so on in as well?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 2, 2007)

Psykers are defined as having psychic ability, but in practice psyker powers are just Warhammer 40K's name for magic. 

Telepathy, Telekinesis, Pyrokinesis, Cryokinesis, Psychokinesis, Mind Control, Electrical Control, Life Control, Healing, Possession, Astral Projection, Cyberkinesis, Boost, Almost anything works.

The key is that the *Source *of the power is: Technology, Training, Daemonic, Divine/Faith, or Psionic.

Physical powers can easily be attributed to augmetic implants or glands or advanced armor.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 2, 2007)

In 40k books I've read...

Eisenhorn - Telepathy, Mind Control (daemons only), Banishment, Summoning
Nisrys - precog, esp
Sarpedon - Emotion Control (area, fear/despair only), Mental Communication (limited, cannot 'hear')
Ravenor - TK, Telepathy, Mind Switch, Mind Control, Astral Projection, Obscure
Random Space Marine Librarians
 - Electricity Control (line, shapable), Fire Control, Adrenaline Surge/Boost


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 2, 2007)

Around what power level range are you planning on having the campaign be set at?


----------



## Drerek (Sep 2, 2007)

I didn't realize the space marines were so big.  I've only played WH40k in limited circumstances, mostly on computer games.  I'm interested, just not sure what to play.  Sisters of Battle sound interesting.  Damnit, now I have to do research.  Count me in as officially interested.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 2, 2007)

I fancy making a few tweaks to my character concept. Still same basic, but want to probably make him a bit less than a full Inquisitor, perhaps someone who his superiors know works best outside the system, but who is also seen as a little too "renegade" in his approach by one or two of the more orthodox Inquisitors. I got a W40K novel out of the library to brush up on some lore, so I will report back as I develop ideas over the next few days.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2007)

"To understand what I do, you have to understand why I do it."

"It's not because I'm a drone of the Imperium. Frankly, I think it could be done better."

"It's not because I hate psykers or xenos. Hate opens doors inside you. Doors that can be used against you."

"I do what I do because of love. I love my people, the human race. I love every self-absorbed, petty, short-sighted, vicious, pedantic, stupid, vain and frightened one of them. I love our children and our parents and everyone in between. I love them enough to hurt for every one I have to kill, to save the rest. I love them enough to make that sacrifice whenever and wherever needed. I'll never agree that human life, however mean or overabundant, is worthless. I've kept that silent oath to myself all this time, and accepted the consequences its had on me. I've used the pain to grow stronger. I may not agree with everything the Imperium is or does, but I agree on certain key points, and that's why I'm here."

"Humanity has enemies within and without. Those enemies must be crushed."

"The safety of many outweighs the safety of few."

"The burden of knowing the full scope of the danger we are all constantly in should only be shared with those strong enough to accept that burden. This is the ultimate kindness that the Inquisition can offer."

...

"I've spent two terms of duty in Ordo Malleus. I've seen what lies in wait in the Warp. What so many people are just a careless thought away from inviting into their bodies, and souls. Even before the Black Ships came, I knew...and I repudiated them with every cell, every synapse, every erg I could muster. They find other doors though; other people. My job was to close those doors at any cost. Nothing I could ever do would be as evil as letting a weak psyker go free...no matter what that psyker's loved ones might think or say. Nothing."

"Now I'm transferring to Ordo Xenos. My reasons for doing so are twofold. One, simply put, I need a change. Just because I know my actions are for the greater good doesn't always make them easy. I want to use my skills and talents against humanities enemies on the outside for a change. Second, the lesson of the Eldar is instructive. Humankind is not the only species that is vulnerable to the corruption of Chaos. I bring my skills to bear in assessing the threats of alien possessions and the danger of realspace/Warp overlap brought about by aliens succumbing to the daemon...and countering those threats when found."

-- Interrogator Aridha Vossler
-- 2nd Term Assessment Interview 

-- Assessment: Fit for Duty - Transfer Approved.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 3, 2007)

"- Interrogator Aridha Vossler"

This is someone I can work with!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2007)

Mew! I liked the idea of playing someone who's motivations are basically good...but who's forced to do grim things by the grim universe she's part of.

HO HO HO

Such a psyker she is.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 4, 2007)

Dante McAllister

"What can I say?  Life in the frontier is far from ideal.  When no invading armies visit, one could stake out an honest living for so long before the monotony gets to you.  When that happens, sooner or later you might find yourself entering into some house of ill repute and squandering away all your earnings. If not that, you might go an do something real stupid.

You might get drunk, get lucky with some stranger, or even win a hand of poker. Good for you.  If you're not, you might get yourself in a scuffle, kill some bloke, or get yourself killed.  That is were I come in.  It is my job to make sure that people get what is coming to them so that the Arbites don't get involved. 

The job sucks, but at least it keeps us from entering martial law."


----------



## Drerek (Sep 4, 2007)

I like the sisters of battle, but I think I'll go with a tech priest, a member of the Adeptus Mechanus.  There as support for the others but also with his own agenda of studying the alien technologies that they come across.  Any suggestions as to powers?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 4, 2007)

Presumably they'd be "tech" powers. Tools and equipment. You could legitimately claim higher tech stuff than most PC's though...maybe antigravity flight, some kind of light powered armor, adaptable weapons (lots of blast AP's perhaps) and so on.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 4, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Around what power level range are you planning on having the campaign be set at?



 I'm thinking PL 9-ish... haven't decided on the amount of points though.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 4, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> I like the sisters of battle, but I think I'll go with a tech priest, a member of the Adeptus Mechanus.  There as support for the others but also with his own agenda of studying the alien technologies that they come across.  Any suggestions as to powers?



 The higher one rises in the Cult of the Machine, the more your body gets replaced with augmetics (cybernetics). High-level tech priests are full-conversion cyborgs, with only their brains (and not even all of that) as the only organics left in them).

*Cyberkinesis *would be appropriate as you have the knowledge to interface and deal with machine spirits (which, while venerated, may or may not exist). 
*Mechadendrites *are tentacles which are connected to many tech priests nervous system, they allow the priest to interface with equipment and act as 2nd (or 3rd, 4th and 5th) hands.
*Electoos *are tattoos that are electrically charged for a specific purpose (combat, certain machines, rituals, etc).

And as a tech priest, it would be appropriate to have a few gun servitors, or servitors in general, as minions. You'd also have access to archeotech devices (devices so technologically advanced that they cannot be replicated anymore).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 4, 2007)

Looks good. ^_^  4 interested players with good concepts, lets see the characters.

*Character Creation: * Power Level 9, 160 Points; maximum trade-off +4/-4


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's Aridha's first draft...still thinking of skills. What languages are there? What sort of skills would an Interrogator be expected to have? I can think of a lot, but I wanted to see if there were things I was missing. 

Oh, and the equipment is all futuristic equivalents, of course. I wasn't sure what specific equipment was available that wasn't actually a Device. 

Name: Interrogator Aridha Vossler
Power Level: 9
Power Points: 160
Experience Points: 0
Hero Points: 1

[sblock]ABILITIES 32
STR 12 +1 (2 PP)
DEX 14 +2 (4 PP)
CON 14 +2 (4 PP)
INT 16 +3 (6 PP)
WIS 20 +5 (10 PP)
CHA 16 +3 (6 PP)

SAVES 9
TOUG +9 (2 Con + 7 Power)
FORT +5 (3 Base + 2 Con) (3 PP)
REF +5 (3 Base + 2 Dex) (3 PP)
WILL +8 (3 Base + 5 Wis) (3 PP)

COMBAT 14
INIT +2
BASE DEF +2 (4 PP)
DEF 16 (10 + 2 Base + 4 Feat)
FLAT-FOOTED 11
BASE ATT +5 (10 PP)

ATTACK
Melee:Attack +X (DC XX SAVE, CRIT, TYPE)
Ranged:Attack +X (DC XX SAVE, CRIT, RANGE, TYPE)

SKILLS 60 SP (15 PP)


LANGUAGES (XX Ranks)
Language

MOVEMENT
SPEED 30/60/120

FEATS (10 PP)
Attractive 1
Assessment 1
Fearless 1
Defensive Roll +4
Diehard 1
Equipment 2 (10pts)
Uncanny Dodge (mental sense) 1

POWERS
Psykek Awareness (Sense Minds, Ranged, Radius, Acute) (5pts)
Mind Shield +6 (6pts)
Telepathy (comprehend +1, subtle) +9 (23pts)
- AP Emotion Control (subtle) +9
- AP Mental Transform (Memories, Continuous, Alt Save: Will, subtle) +9
- AP Mind Blast +5
Telekinesis +9 (20pts)
- Pyrokinesis: AP Blast (No Range, Cone Area) +9
- Electrokinesis: AP Blast (No Range, Line Area) +9

Boost (All Physical Attributes, Personal Only, Total Fade, Tiring) +8 (17pts)
- AP Regeneration +15
(+4 to checks, Bruised 1/rnd, Injured 1/rnd, Disabled 1/hr, Ability 1/hr, Regrowth) 

Inquisitor Armor: Device +2 (8pts)
- Protection +7
- Immunity suffocation, vacumn

EQUIPMENT
Camera
Computer
Commlink
Restraints
Nightvision Goggles
Binoculars
Mini-tracer
Knife (3)

COST
Abilities [32]
Combat [14]
Saves [9]
Skills [15]
Feats [11]
Powers [79]
Drawbacks [XX]
Total [160]
Unspent [0]

NOTES
Gender:
Age:
Size:
Height:
Weight:
Hair:
Eyes:
Nationality:
Ethnicity:
Tradeoffs:

DESCRIPTION
Description

HISTORY
History[/sblock]


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 4, 2007)

Count me in as interested, though I'm not that experienced with M&M (Give me a few days and I'll be good). I was thinking of playing the other (The first being Aridha) Interrogator, or possibly an Officio Assassinorium agent (if thats not too powerful).
I'll also say that if anyone needs extra info on the inquisition should go here:

http://specialist-games.com/inquisitor/rulebook.asp

Download all the files and read them. Skip over the rules parts, but read all the background stuff.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 5, 2007)

This is a rough outline at what I'm considering so far:

*Skills:*  Computers, Concentration, Craft, Disable Device, Knowledge, Notice, Sense Motive

*Feats*:  Ambidexterity, Diehard, Eidetic Memory, Master Plan, Minions, Improvised Tools, Inventor

*Powers*:  

Additional Limbs:  Mechadendrites

Anatomic Seperation:  His eye can detach and fly around as a tiny scout.

Comprehend:  He has a universal translator implanted in his ear/brain.  Also, he can communicate w/ computers/machines.

Datalink:  Cyberkinesis

Device:  I plan on having 2 or 3.  I know I want to build an advanced bolter that will fire regular rounds, and have options for grenade launcher and maybe something else.  Also, I want the equivalent of a power axe/sword, but in giant wrench form.  Maybe a jet pack too.

Mind Shield:  All those cybernetic parts make his brain different and less vulnerable to psycher attacks.

Protection:  Many parts are replaced by medal/synthetics tougher than human skin.

Regeneration:  Cybernectic parts self-repairing.

Super-Senses:  Some improved vision.

Comments/suggestions?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 5, 2007)

Okay, lets see. Questions...

*Shayuri*: The standard language throughout the Imperium is Low Gothic. Local accents and pidgins might make it unintelligible. High Gothic is spoken by nobles and on Earth. Tech Priests are commonly able to communicate in the language of machines, Machine Speech (R2-D2 speech).

Inquisitors tend to be good at everything as they're the cream of the crop as agents go. Good Attack/Defense/Saves/Skills, in general.  Athletic skills, social skills and stealth skills, along with some knowledge skills should serve you well. Note, a top-grade bounty-hunter or commando might be better at combat than an Inquisitor, but the Inquisitor has other skills (and isn't a one-trick pony, usually).

*Drerek*: looks good.  Its kind of an oxymoron, but the Mechanicus is all about preserving ancient knowledge and worshiping it... actual invention of NEW technology is heresy/blasphemy; so, if you're not a heretic/radical, your invention ability will be more about knowing technological tricks that no one else knows about (aside from other tech-priests) than inventing brand new things.

*Eltharon*: From what you write it sounds like a simple Interrogator, albeit one focused on combat/assassination, would work for you. An actual assassin would also take a whole lot of points (_though possibly less than a space marine though they are, technically, more powerful_). If you're dead-set on the assassin route, maybe a death cultist might be better. They're not quite as good as assassins (in that, they're not designed to replace sending in thousands of Imperial Guardsman) but they're still considered quite deadly (fearless close combat monsters).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 5, 2007)

Shayuri, what do you see as the source of your Boost/Regeneration ability?

Computers = Cogitators -- Thinking machines were outlawed just after the Age of Strife after the Iron Men (thinking robots) rose up and tried to destroy their masters. AIs were destroyed and replaced with a cogitator, a human brain slaved to specific tasks inside a computer-like shell.

Commlink = Vox link. I'm not sure there are any specific differences, its just a flavor thing.

Power Weapons/Force Weapons: The thing that makes these things so bad-a$$ is the power field that surrounds them. You can install a power field in almost anything (hence the power maul, crozius arcanum and power fist). Installing into a giant wrench will be fine.

Instant Regeneration would not be keeping with the tech level. Daemons can instantly regenerate (some of them anyway) but that's 'magic'.

Combi-weapons are a mechanicus specialty. Most are simply combinations of two different weapons, or even the same weapon (ex: storm bolter = two bolters; scatter lasers = 6+ lasguns; multi-meltas = 3+ meltaguns).

The imperial standard weapon is the Lasgun. Fires a high-powered packet of heat and light energy. Single shot, burst fire, and auto-firing variants abound. Slightly less common is the Autogun (essentially our modern technology, but souped up a few thousand years). Lower technology weapons are Stubguns (modern-earth era weaponry).

Higher tech weapons are Plasma weapons (fires plasma... very very powerful), Flamers (flame throwers, uses promethium), and Melta-weapons. Plasma and Melta weapons essentially do the same thing, melt stuff to slag but Plasma is longer range and more unreliable (tends to overheat) while melta is slightly more powerful, pin-point and very short ranged.


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 5, 2007)

Eh...I never really liked Death Cultists, don't know why.
So...I'll use my Inquisitor rulebook as a guide (Its got fairly detailed stats for everything), and make both the assassin and the interrogator and let you judge. 
Unless, of course, an Imperial Assassin would have some negative effect on the story. Then I'll just play the inquisitor.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2007)

** Shayuri, what do you see as the source of your Boost/Regeneration ability?

-- It's envisioned as a psychic attunement with the body and its functions. Boost is basically massive release of endorphins and adrenaline (raises all physical stats 4 points) and Regeneration is psionic acceleration of the healing process.

That said, I'm considering alternative powers in the place of those two...the regeneration in particular feels a bit over the top...

What do you think about some Astral Form, along with some Possession ability that only works when she's in Astral Form? So she can project out of her body and possess people? Too daemonic? 

Alternatively, I could add some TK powah...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 5, 2007)

Boost = fine.

Astral Projection + Possession is fine (Inq. Gideon Ravenor has that power, actually... though it doesn't work on everyone).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 5, 2007)

Eltharon said:
			
		

> Eh...I never really liked Death Cultists, don't know why.
> So...I'll use my Inquisitor rulebook as a guide (Its got fairly detailed stats for everything), and make both the assassin and the interrogator and let you judge.
> Unless, of course, an Imperial Assassin would have some negative effect on the story. Then I'll just play the inquisitor.



 Play whatever you like. I'm rather partial to the highly-trained specialist inquisitor, err, interrogator though.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2007)

Are things like lasguns available as Equipment? Or do they have to be Devices?

Cost and stats as per Blaster Pistols maybe...

I'm trying to decide between Boost/Regenerate and that nifty Astral Project/Possession thing. The only problem with Astral Project/Possession is that I don't have the points to really pump it (spency powers), so the save DC is pretty weak. But it'd still be good for swiping minions and infiltration, even if it's useless in combat...

Wheras I know for a fact that Regen is always useful. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 5, 2007)

I was thinking of giving Dante making a device (a hooded coat) with several ranks of conceal and I wanted to know if something like this would be possible.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 5, 2007)

*Relique*: Anything is possible. Cloaking fields exist for large space-faring vessels... its not a stretch to say that Dante may have come across some xenotech that allows such a thing on a smaller scale. Heck, the Eldar make extensive use of such technology.

*Shayuri*:  Tough decisions eh? Yes, use the blaster weapon stats for the lasgun/laspistol stats. Power weapons, if they're not unique, could be equipment weapons with the *Incurable *power feat and the *Penetrating *extra.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2007)

Okay...I think I've worked it out. 

I'll have it all! Through the miracle of heretofore undeveloped powers. Possession and Regeneration at rank 1 apiece, representing abilities she's just now unlocking and starting to develop. Two ranks of Astral Form, giving her a 100' range...still a pretty limited, new ability, but useful for spying undetected. Then a telepathic "jamming" power and a bit more equipment so she can afford that lasgun...and I think I have a winner. 

Sheet to follow shortly.

-- Ooo, or even better, a Force Rod...


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 5, 2007)

I've got a pretty nifty (I think) combat/stealth guy with minor social abilities (really only for the stealth stuff), with a sniper rifle and like 12 close combat feats. He looks very much like a Vindicare, but with a little tweaking, he could be a really sneaky interrogator. I'll post him up, just give me a minute.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2007)

She's new, she's improved...here's Aridha v.2.5!

Modifications this time include reducing Astral Form rank to 1 and reducing the armor from +10 to +5. The points thus freed were used to purchase Accurate for her Sense Mind power (so she can now use this sense to target her Perception powers) and a +5 Force Field as a new power...so in armor or not, she always has some protection.

Included some more personal details and a character description. Added the three 'free' Inquisitor Benefits as well.

[sblock=Aridha]Name: Interrogator Aridha Vossler
Power Level: 9
Power Points: 160
Experience Points: 0
Hero Points: 1

ABILITIES 32
STR 12 +1 (2 PP)
DEX 14 +2 (4 PP)
CON 14 +2 (4 PP)
INT 16 +3 (6 PP)
WIS 20 +5 (10 PP)
CHA 16 +3 (6 PP)

SAVES 12
TOUG +12 (2 Con + 10 Power)
FORT +7 (5 Base + 2 Con) (5 PP)
REF +6 (4 Base + 2 Dex) (4 PP)
WILL +8 (3 Base + 5 Wis) (3 PP)

COMBAT 14
INIT +2
BASE DEF +2 (4 PP)
DEF 16 (10 + 2 Base + 4 Feat)
FLAT-FOOTED 11
BASE ATT +5 (10 PP)

ATTACK
Melee: Force Rod +5 (DC 20 Tough, 20, Piercing/Energy (+4 Penetrating, Incurable))
Ranged: Force Rod +5 (DC 19 Tough, 20, 40', Energy (Full Round, Penetrating, Incurable)

SKILLS 60 SP (15 PP)
Bluff +13 (10 ranks + 3 Cha)
Concentration +15 (10 ranks +5 Wis)
Diplomacy +8 (5 ranks + 3 Cha)
Gather Information +5 (2 ranks + 3 Cha)
Intimidate +10 (7 ranks + 3 Cha)
Investigate +10 (7 ranks + 3 Int)
Knowledge (Daemonology) +5 (2 ranks + 3 Int)
Knowledge (Psyker Lore) +5 (2 ranks + 3 Int)
Notice +10 (5 ranks + 5 Wis)
Search +8 (5 ranks + 3 Int)
Sense Motive +10 (5 ranks + 5 Wis)

LANGUAGES (0 Ranks)
Low Gothic

MOVEMENT
SPEED 30/60/120

FEATS (13 PP)
Attractive 1
Evasion 2
Fearless 1
Dodge Focus 4
Diehard 1
Equipment 3 (15pts)
Uncanny Dodge (mental sense) 1

Diplomatic Immunity
Security Clearance
Status

POWERS
Psykek Awareness (Sense Minds, Ranged, Radius, Acute, Accurate) (7pts)
Mind Shield +6 (6pts)
Telepathy (comprehend +1, subtle) +9 (24pts)
- AP Emotion Control (subtle) +9
- AP Mental Transform (Memories, Continuous, Alt Save: Will, subtle) +9
- AP Nullify (All Mental, No Range, Burst Area) +9 
- AP Mind Blast +5
Telekinesis +9 (21pts)
- AP Trip (No Range, Burst Area, Knockback) +9
- AP Pyrokinesis: Blast (No Range, Shapeable Area) +9
- AP Electrokinesis: Blast (No Range, Line Area) +9
Force Field +5 (5pts)
Astral Form (DB 1 minute (-2)) +1 (3pts)
Possession (Only with Astral Form) +1 (3pts)
Regeneration (Bruised/Unconscious 1 rnd) +1 (1pt)

Inquisitor Armor: Device (hard to lose, extra effort from device) +1 (4pts)
- Protection +5

EQUIPMENT
Force Rod (Strike, Penetrating, Mighty, Incurable) +4 (11pts)
- AP Blast (Full Action, Penetrating, Affects Insubstantial, Incurable) +4
Nightvision Goggles
Binoculars
Camera
Mini-tracer

COST
Abilities [32]
Combat [14]
Saves [12]
Skills [15]
Feats [13]
Powers [74]
Drawbacks [XX]
Total [160]
Unspent [0]

NOTES
Gender: Female
Age: 25
Size: Medium
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 127lbs
Hair: Red
Eyes: Blue
Tradeoffs: +3 Toughness, -3 Defense

DESCRIPTION
Possessed of 'girl next door' unschooled good looks, Aridha has a lean, athletic physique, regulation short-cut red hair, and piercing pale blue eyes that are especially striking against her slightly dusky skin tone. She rarely smiles or raises her voice, or displays anything other than distant professional politeness. Her stare is disconcerting; it seems like she never blinks. On duty she wears a black and grey uniform with gold trim and the symbol of an Imperial Inquisitor, or a grey form-hugging bodysuit with black armored plates over vital locations and the same insignia.

HISTORY
Pending[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 5, 2007)

*Shayuri*, Comprehend is a 2pt per rank power, not an extra. 1 rank will allow you to understand any language. 2 ranks will allow you to understand and speak any language.
*Astral Form* should cost 8pp. 10 for the 2 ranks and -2pts for the "_Takes 1 minute to activate_" drawback. This is a drawback and not a flaw as, once activated, it ceases to be a factor.
*Nullify *should have 6 ranks, not 9. 2pp/rank for all Mental powers at once -1 for Range-Touch, +1 for Area-Explosion, +1 for Selective (_this is an extra for powers that inflict saving throws and a power feat for powers that don't, like Communication_).
*Skills*: You still have 6 skill points to spend to get up to 15pp.

Go ahead and add Benefit 3 (_Diplomatic Immunity, Security Clearance and Status_) to your feats. You don't have to pay for these.


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 5, 2007)

(Format shamelessly stolen from Shayuri)

Name: Agent Kal Blake
Power Level: 9
Power Points: 160
Experience Points: 0
Hero Points: 1

[sblock]ABILITIES 30
STR 16 +3 (6 PP)
DEX 22 +6 (12 PP)
CON 16 +3 (6 PP)
INT 14 +2 (4 PP)
WIS 14 +2 (4 PP)
CHA 12 +1 (2 PP)

SAVES 16
TOUG +6 (3 Con + 3 Armor)
FORT +7 (4 Base + 3 Con) (4 PP)
REF +12 (6 Base + 6 Dex) (6 PP)
WILL +8 (6 Base + 2 Wis) (5 PP)

COMBAT 28
INIT +14 (6 Dex + 8 Feats)
BASE DEF +9 (10 PP + 4 Dodge Feats)
DEF 19 (10 + 9 Base)
FLAT-FOOTED 12
BASE ATT +9 (18 PP)

ATTACK
Melee:Unarmed +9 (DAM: +3 CRIT: 20, TYPE: Bludgeoning)
         Knife +9 (DAM: +4 CRIT: 19-20, TYPE: Piercing)
Ranged:Exitus Rifle +9 (DAM: +9 CRIT: 18-20, TYPE: Ballistic EXTRAS: Sight) (Device)
           Exitus Pistol +9 (DAM: +4 CRIT: 20, TYPE: Ballistic EXTRAS: Laser Sight, Silencer)

SKILLS 140 SP (35 PP)
Acrobatics +18 (6 Dex 12 Ranks)
Bluff         +8   (1 Cha 7 Ranks)
Climb        +14 (2 Str 12 Ranks)
Diplomacy +8   (1 Cha 7 Ranks)
Disable Device +16 (2 Int 12 Ranks 2 Equipment)
Disguise   +10 (1 Cha 9 Ranks)
Drive       +8   (6 Dex 2 Ranks)
Escape Artist +16 (6 Dex 10 Ranks)
Intimidate +7   (1 Cha 6 Ranks)
Notice     +14 (2 Wis 12 Ranks)
Pilot        +8 (6 Dex 2 Ranks)
Search    +12 (2 Int 10 Ranks)
Sense Motive +12 (2 Wis 10 Ranks)
Stealth    +18 (6 Dex 12 Ranks)
Survival   +12 (4 Wis 8 Ranks)
Swim       +10 (2 Str 8 Ranks)

LANGUAGES (1 Rank)
Low Gothic
High Gothic

MOVEMENT
SPEED 30/60/120

FEATS (33 PP)
All Out Attack 1
Ambidexterity 1
Benefit (Security Clearance, Diplomatic Immunity, Status)  3 (Free)
Dodge Focus 4
Endurance 1
Equipment 3 (15pts)
Evasion 2
Fearless 1
Grappling Finesse 1
Hide in Plain Sight 1
Improved Aim 1
Improved Block 1
Improved Critical (Exitus Rifle) 1
Improved Disarm 1
Improved Grab 1
Improved Initiative 2
Improved Pin 1
Improved Trip 1
Instant Up 1
Power Attack 1
Precise Shot 2
Quick Draw 1
Sneak Attack 1
Takedown Attack 1
Track 1
Uncanny Dodge 1 (Hearing)


POWERS 18 PP
Exitus Rifle (Device, Easy to Lose) (10)
-Blast +9
-Penetrating, Range +1
-Subtle
-Extra Effort applies to user

Stealth Suit (Device, Hard to Lose) (8)
-Concealment (All Vision) 4
-Immunity (Suffocation) 2
-Protection 3
-Super Sense (Infravision) 1
-Extra Effort applies to user

EQUIPMENT
Vox-Link
Knife
Exitus Pistol with Laser Sight, Silencer (Heavy Pistol)
Masterwork Disable Device Kit
Binoculars


COST
Abilities [30]
Combat [28]
Saves [15]
Skills [35]
Feats [33]
Powers [18]
Drawbacks [0]
Total [160]
Unspent [0]

NOTES
Gender: Male
Age: 26
Size: Medium
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 167 lbs
Hair: Black (shaved)
Eyes: Grey
Nationality:
Ethnicity: Caucasian 
Tradeoffs:

DESCRIPTION
Description

HISTORY
History[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2007)

Astral Form should cost 8pp. 10 for the 2 ranks and -2pts for the "Takes 1 minute to activate" drawback. This is a drawback and not a flaw as, once activated, it ceases to be a factor.

-- Meep. That's fair, I guess, though it wasn't listed that way in the book. I'll just reduce its rank to 1 and redistribute.

Nullify should have 6 ranks, not 9. 2pp/rank for all Mental powers at once -1 for Range-Touch, +1 for Area-Explosion, +1 for Selective (this is an extra for powers that inflict saving throws and a power feat for powers that don't, like Communication).

-- Nullify doesn't inflict a saving throw when it's targeting the effects of powers...which is how I saw it working...but I suppose I can just remove Selective. It was only worth it as a feat.

Skills: You still have 6 skill points to spend to get up to 15pp.

-- Really? Huh! I counted 'em twice. Guess third time's the charm. 

I'll make the requisite modifications and edit the posted sheet asap. Thanks for the feedback!

Oh oh, before I make any more assumptions, would you say the Possession's limiter of only being possible while she's in astral form is a Flaw or a Drawback? Doesn't make any difference now, but I want to note it differently so I know how much to spend later on.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 5, 2007)

*Eltharon*: 1. You've only spent 30 points on attributes.
2. According to your *FEAT *selection, you only have 1 rank in Defensive Roll, not 4 as indicated on your Toughness save.
3. You've spent 144 skill points, you should have a max of 140 by your point totals.
4. Feats look okay, but it should be 29 and add the same 3 Benefit feats that I gave Shayuri above, these are free.
5. Your *DEVICES *need to define *a)* whether they are easy or hard to lose and *b)* whether extra effort applies to the device or to you. 
*Note: *Device is a power costing 3 (_easy to lose_) or 4 (_hard to lose_) pts per rank and granting 5pp per rank for the device's effects.
 * Your Exitus Rifle and Stealth Suit devices, if they are Device +2 devices are overspent by 1 point each.
  * You have 2 more equipment points to spend, if you like as your equipment totals out to 13, not 15.

Other than that, it all looks good. ^_^


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 5, 2007)

Some of that has been fixed, some will be...give me a sec.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 5, 2007)

*Shyuri:* If you ONLY want Nullify to work on the subject of a power rather than a power user, I'll allow that as a *Limited-subject of powers only (-1)* flaw. In my opinion, that severely nerfs the usefulness of Nullify though.

I'll rule that Possession's Flaw is a Flaw rather than a drawback as you do not have the power at all unless you are Astrally Projected. I'd also add in the flaw that your body doesn't disappear as that seems to fit the flavor of your Astral Projection better (-1 flaw).


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 5, 2007)

OK, I think I got everything. A few minor changes too.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 5, 2007)

Common Armors of the Imperium:

*Flak Vest* (typical Imperial Guard issue light armor)
*Leather* Armor
*Armored Bodygloves* (with varying degrees of plating, from none to a lot)
*Mesh *(distributes blunt trauma over larch surface area)
*Carapace *(thick heavy metal and/or ceramic plates)
*Power Armor *(servo assisted really heavy armor, provides STR boost, makes you pretty big and bulky)
*Artificer Armor* (like power armor but with a greater level of technology and resilience;l makes you pretty big and bulky).


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 6, 2007)

What are the armor ratings on those armors?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2007)

Nah, you're right. Selective isn't really necessary, and making Nullify only work on subjects would be a lot more limiting than just leaving Selective off. I just hadn't been thinking clearly about it at first.  Re: Projection, hah! I hadn't even thought of that, but yeah, that's exactly what I had in mind. Thanks! 

I figure my armor is that armored bodyglove...perhaps with some kind of focused telekinetic component that lends the plating extra resilience...

Almost done with the update.

-- Edit...I've rechecked my math on the skills...I'm pretty sure I have it right. 15pp makes 60 skill points. And that's how many ranks I have. Lemme put them up here so they're visible. 

Bluff 10 ranks
Concentration 10 ranks
Diplomacy 5 ranks
Gather Information 2 ranks
Intimidate 7 ranks
Investigate 7 ranks
Knowledge (Daemonology) 2 ranks
Knowledge (Psyker Lore) 2 ranks
Notice 5 ranks
Search 5 ranks
Sense Motive 5 ranks

10+10+5+2+7+7+2+2+5+5+5=60


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 6, 2007)

Skills look good Shayuri.

On to armors, at a guess I'd put them around...

Flak Vest +1-2 (+3-4 vs. Fire/Shrapnel)
Leather Armor +2-3
Armored Bodyglove +1-5
Mesh +4-6 
Carapace +6-9 (possibly with built-in systems or other properties)
Power Armor +9-12 (built-in systems and other abilities)
Artificer Armor 12+ (built-in systems, weapons, and/or other abilities)
Tactical Dreadnaught Armor (aka Terminator Armor; generally only available to space marines... this stuff is more like an armored vehicle than armor.
Dreadnought Armor (generally available only to space marines and unlucky orks; get yourself entombed permanently in a massive walking vehicle)

Also, Refractor Fields (force field effect, +4-5)
Conversion Field (energy absorption to visual dazzle effect, +5-7); 
----> A Space Marine Chaplain's Rosarius typically contains a Conversion Field.
Void Shield (force field effect 10+)
Holo Field (visual obscure centered on wearer)

Power Shields (create object -barrier- energy; not man-portable)
Storm Shield (deflect effect, not normally man-portable)

Daemonic Auras (varies from minimal to invulnerable; unreliable)
Faith (varies from minimal to invulnerable; unreliable)
Psyker Auras (varies in power and reliability)


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 6, 2007)

For armor, most Inquisitors tend to have something like carapace armor. You clearly have more protection then that (and more then a bodyglove). I might even say you have power armor (with + 10 protect), if you can spare a few points for super strength as part of the armor device.
Edit: That part directed at Shayuri...Lobo came in ahead of me

A question to Lobo:
You said lasguns = blasters, but that seems pretty powerful for the wimpy basic weapon. In that case a bolter would be like...+12 or something insane like that. Maybe just use the assualt rifle stats for a lasgun and the blaster stats for a bolter?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't see Ari wearing power armor routinely. Too clunky. Too...mechanical.

Instead, perhaps a +5 armored bodyglove with an intrinsic +5 TK forcefield....

I could even rewrite the armor so it was split that way. That'd also have the bonus of making her a lot tougher than she looks...which I like.


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 6, 2007)

Bodysuit + Conversion field would be +10, according to the table.
As a random question...does Ari have a cape or robe? I'm just curious...


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2007)

Yar, and I dunno what a psykek force field would count as, but it seems a reasonable figure for it. Perhaps the armor incorporates technology that focuses her TK and channels it...powering a force field from her ability but in such a way that it's automatic and doesn't require concentration from her (except as per usual for a Sustained power). Hence she doesn't have a TK force field normally without the armor...

As for cloak/robe...if such is part of the standard (or dress) Inquisitor uniform, she'd own one. I doubt she wears one regularly. They're not really good for much besides looking impressive.


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, the inquisitors don't really have a dress code besides "Have the cool "I" symbol on you somewhere" so its totally up to you.

And as for psychic field thingy, its probably more in canon to just have a nifty force field, due to the dangers of constantly projecting a psychic power (namely, attracting angry demons). Thats what the Inquisitor psyker guy has in Inquisitor (the game).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 6, 2007)

Eh, that is a good point Eltharon. The list below is by no means exhaustive, nor does it take into account special weapon loads.

How about...

*Stub Pistol* +2 Ballistic - 30ft range
*Stub Gun* +4 Ballistic - 40ft range
*Heavy Stubber *+6 Ballistic - 90ft range (autofire +2)

Ogryn *Ripper Gun* +6/+7 Ballistic - 20ft range (shotgun w/autofire 2)
 * can also be used as a club

*Autopistol *+4 Ballistic - 40ft range (autofire)
*Autogun *+5 Ballistic - 50ft range (autofire +2)
*Autocannon *+7 Ballistic - 150ft range (autofire +2)

*Arbites Combat Shotgun* +5/+6 Ballistic - 40ft range (autofire)

*Laspistol *+4 Heat/Light - 30ft range
*Lasgun *+5 Heat/Light - 50ft range (autofire)
*Longlas *+5 Heat/Light - 250ft range (scope, penetrating)
*Lascannon *+12 Heat/Light - 250ft (penetrating)

*Needler *+1 Ballistic - 50ft range (+ virulent poison, penetrating)
*Needle Rifle* +3 Heat/Light - 250ft range (+ virulent poison, penetrating)

*Bolt Pistol* +5 Explosive - 50ft (incurable, accurate, penetrating)
*Boltgun *+8 Explosive - 80ft (incurable, accurate, , penetrating)
*Bolter *+8 Explosive - 80ft (autofire, incurable, accurate, penetrating)
*Storm Bolter* +9 Explosive - 80ft (autofire 2, incurable, accurate, penetrating)
*Heavy Bolter* +11 Explosive - 100ft (autofire, incurable, accurate, penetrating)

*Hellpistol *+7 Energy - 10ft cone (penetrating incurable disintegration effect)
*Hellgun *+9 Energy - 20ft cone (penetrating incurable disintegration effect)
*Multimelta *+15 Energy - 40ft cone (autofiring penetrating incurable disintegration effect)

*Plasma Pistol *+6 Fire - 30ft range (penetrating incurable disintegration effect; unreliable)
*Plasma Gun* +8 Fire - 60ft range (penetrating incurable disintegration effect; unreliable)
*Heavy Plasma *+12 Fire - 100ft (penetrating incurable disintegration effect; unreliable)

*Hand Flamer* +6 5ft Cone of Fire (target catches on fire)
*Flamer* +6 15ft Cone of Fire (target catches on fire)
*Heavy Flamer* +6 30ft Cone of Fire (target catches on fire)

*Grenade Launcher *+5 Explosive w/5ft radius - 70ft range
*Missile Launcher* +10 Explosive w/10ft radius - 150ft range

Eldar Weapons:
Shriuken Pistol +4 Slashing - 60ft range (autofire 2, penetrating)
Shriuken Catapult +7 Slashing - 90ft range (autofire 2, penetrating)
Heavy Shriuken Launcher +9 Slashing - 250ft range (autofire 2, penetrating)

Dark Eldar Weapons:
Splinter Pistol +4 Piercing - 60ft range (autofire 2, penetrating)
Splinter Rifle +7 Piercing - 90ft range (autofire 2, penetrating)
Splinter Cannon +9 Piercing - 250ft range (autofire 2, penetrating)

Ork Weapons:
Blastas +5 Ballistic - 20ft range (autofire)
Shootas +8 Ballistic - 40ft range (autofire)
Heavy Shoota +9 Ballistic - 60ft range (autofire 2)

Tau Weapons:
Pulse Rifle +8 Energy - 100ft range (accurate, penetrating)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 6, 2007)

There are no real dress codes. Mostly, dress for success. 

Your armor could integrate a psychic circuit that would allow a force-field effect. But it wouldn't be effective if you couldn't sustain it.

The technology to interface with psychic abilities exists. Space Marine Librarians generally have access to Aegis Hoods, which boosts their abilities. Force weaponry is just like Power weaponry except that its psychically powered (and thus better at kicking daemon arse).


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2007)

Updated character sheet, edited my post on this page.

Avoided the whole "force field in armor" thing by just making Force Field another power, not a Device. Now the armor is just a device by itself. 

...hmm...just armor does seem a bit...plain.

Maybe one of those big shoulder trenchcoat dealies, like the nazi officers wear in Indiana Jones movies. And a stern little cap.

Hmmm!


----------



## Drerek (Sep 6, 2007)

Would the weapons and armor above be devices or equipment, and what would the costs be?  My M&M book is at home but I have more time to post from work (something is not right in that), so it's taking me a little time to get my character done.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 6, 2007)

Lobo Lurker it appears you might have room for 1 more... if true I would totally love to post something. NOW my internet access at home will NOT be set up until next week (just moved) so I am kind of spotty access right now  if this is a problem TOTALLY cool and I will just lurk you adventures...

Anyway I am a HUGE WH40K fan (even have Rogue Trade, the first 40k book that was pretty much a role-playing game back then), read most of the books, and also play and run M&M 2nd ed. 

Reading over everyone else's stuff... I might be interested in trying a Sister of Battle, or something similar. 

No pressure though if you are full or want to start before I have full internet access...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 6, 2007)

Like an Imperial Commissar, perhaps?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 6, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> Would the weapons and armor above be devices or equipment, and what would the costs be?  My M&M book is at home but I have more time to post from work (something is not right in that), so it's taking me a little time to get my character done.



 Equipment, though high-end examples could be devices.

Costs are basically straightforward, as I understand things guns are the _*Blast *_power with the _*Flaw: Device-easily taken away [-1]*_ and any other extras or power feats added from there so...

*Stub Pistol* +2 Ballistic - 30ft range *[2pts]*
*Splinter Pistol* +4 Piercing - 60ft range (autofire 2, penetrating) *[16pts]*
*Grenade Launcher* +5 Explosive w/radius - 70ft range *[10pts]*


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 6, 2007)

No problem for me Karl, I can easily write you off as doing something else until your internet gets steady.  Post away.

Kudos for the quote from THE LONG KISS GOODNIGHT.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 6, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Like an Imperial Commissar, perhaps?




Is that to me? If so I do love Commissars, especially from the Ciaphas Cain series


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 6, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> No problem for me Karl, I can easily write you off as doing something else until your internet gets steady.  Post away.
> 
> Kudos for the quote from THE LONG KISS GOODNIGHT.




Kewl... I will work on something today and try and post this afternoon.

Oh I love that movie BUT that was from *the Princess Bride* (when Wesley, as the Dread Pirate Roberts, is talking to Buttercup on the hill... good stuff )


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 6, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Is that to me? If so I do love Commissars, especially from the Ciaphas Cain series



 Nah, that was for Shayuri as he/she mentioned greatcoats and a cap, rather like the nazi SS.

_*Oop!* _Yeah, you're right. Geena Davis says something similar to her daughter when she falls on the ice in LKGn.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2007)

Something like that, perhaps! Different in details, but yeah, something like that.

Hee hee. I forgot how sinister that getup looks. I may need to buy more ranks in Intimidate.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 6, 2007)

As I think about it I am not sure I should go for a Sister of Battle simply as they are so very ANTI-psycher and we have one in the group  but a Commissar or Bounty Hunter would be mighty cool also... 

But I will build a couple and see what you think


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is Dante without his skills and equipment.  One thing is obvious when you look at him, he's all about the guns.  I imagine him to be like the stereotypical Clint Eastwood's character 

[sblock=Character Sheet]

Dante McAllister
Abilities:  
Str 15 (+2) Dex 20 (+5) Con 16 (+3) Int 13 (+1) Wis 15 (+2) Cha 13 (+1)

Saving Throws: 
Toughness +12 (+10 flatfooted, +5 unarmored,), Fortitude +8 (3+5), Reflexes +10 (5+5), Will +8 (2+6)

Combat: 
Base Attack +6 (Firearms +9, range +7, melee +6, grapple +8), Defense +6 (Defense 16, flatfooted 13), Initiative +13

Skills:  15pp (60 ranks)


Feats:  
Accurate Attack, Ambidextrous, Attack Focus (Ranged), Attack Specialization (Fire Arms), Contacts, Defensive Roll (2 ranks), Equipment (3 ranks), Improved Aim, Improved Initiative (2 Ranks), Luck (2 rank), Move-By Action, Precise Shot, Quick Draw (2 ranks), Seize Initiative, Track, Uncanny Dodge (Auditory), Well Informed 

Powers: 
Maelstrom: Device 6 [13pp]: Container, No Action, Touch Range, Duration: Special; High-velocity ballistic rifle, subject to disarm, 5 shots per clip; PW: Accurate, Innate; Flaws: Unreliable (-1); Draw Backs: Noticeable (It goes BANG! Silencers are for cowards.)
---Standard Rounds: Damage 9 [28pp]: Attack, Standard Action 9active), Ranged, Duration: Instant; Saving Throw: Toughness (staged); 100ft Range Increment; PF: Improved Range (3 rank); Extras: Range, Penetration (+1); Drawback: Full Power, Lethal 
---AP: Explosive Rounds: Damage 9 [28pp]: Attack, Standard Action 9active), Ranged, Duration: Instant; Saving Throw: Toughness (staged); 100ft Range Increment; PF: Improved Range (3 rank); Extras: Range, Explosion; Drawback: Full Power, Lethal 

Malice: Device 4 [12pp]: Container, No Action, Touch Range, Duration: Special; High-velocity ballistic firearm, subject to disarm, 12 shots per clip; PW: Innate; Extra: Total Fade (+1); Flaws: Fade (-1); Draw Backs: Noticeable (It goes BANG! Silencers are for cowards.)
---Standard Rounds: Damage 7 [16pp]: Attack, Standard Action 9active), Ranged, Duration: Instant; Saving Throw: Toughness (staged); 50ft Range Increment. PF: Improved Range (2 ranks); Extras: Range
---AP: Armor Piecing Rounds: Damage 5 [16pp]: Attack, Standard Action 9active), Ranged, Duration: Instant; Saving Throw: Toughness (staged); 50ft Range Increment; PF: Improved Range (2 rank); Extras: Range, Penetration (+1); Drawback: Lethal 

Misery: Device 4 [12pp]: Container, No Action, Touch Range, Duration: Special; Subject to disarm, 12 shots per clip; PW: Accurate, Innate; Extra: Total Fade (+1); Flaws: Fade (-1); Draw Backs: Noticeable (It goes BANG! Silencers are for cowards.)
NOTE: This device is identical to Malice.

Eldar Cameleoline Cloak: Device 2 [9pp]: Container, No Action, Touch Range, Duration: Special; Hard to loose (when worn), PW: Innate
---Concealment 4 [10pp]: Sensory, Free (active), Personal Range, Duration: Sustained; Full concealment from visual senses; PF: Close Range, Innate,  

Armored Body Glove: Protection: 5 [4pp]: Defense, No action (passive), Personal Range, Duration: Permanent; Drawbacks: Noticeable  

Equipment:  12pts.

Hero Points: 3
Drawbacks:  None
Trade Offs: +3 Toughness / -3 Defenses
Complications: Rivalry (Other bounty Hunters)
Abilities 32pp + Skills 15pp+ Feats 23pp + Powers 50pp + Combat 24pp + Saves 16pp – Drawbacks 0 = 160
[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 6, 2007)

*Relique*: 1. Ranged Attack should be +8, Firearms +10 (though, as a specialization it should be focused on a single weapon, not a broad group).
2. Instant powers are Noticeable by default.
3. You don't need to list ammunition amounts or keep track of that. Running out of ammo is a Complication, which you get a hero point for when your GM brings it into play. Otherwise you're assumed to have enough to complete the encounter.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 6, 2007)

OK I am still working on her background and thinking about stuff... but as for stat's what do you think?

*Isabella Constantia Fleischer*
PL9 (160PP)
“…and lo, the mutant will be put to the torch, and its unholy soul sent screaming back to the warp. Amen.”

Battle Sister Isabella was born on Heildoin IV, to a devout family to the Ecclesiarch lay-priests (on Heildoin IV, said lay-priests were allowed, even encouraged to marry) of the planetary governing body. She grew up fast and strong, in both body and absolute faith in the Emperor. 

At age 8, she was sent to the Chapter House of the Order of the White Rose, the locate chapter of the Adeptus Sororitas, the daughters of the Emperor. After serving as page and proving herself at the Chapter House, at 16 she was sent for formal training at the Convent Sanctorum on Ophelia VII, where she excelled at heavy weapons training and daily devotion to the ideals of the Emperor. 


[sblock]PL9 [160PP]
ABILITIES: STR: 24/14 (+7/+2), DEX: 16 (+3), CON: 14 (+2), INT: 14 (+2), WIS: 20 (+5), CHA: 16 (+3)

SKILLS: Concentration 2 (+7), Intimidate 7 (+10), Investigate 4 (+6), Knowledge [History] 2 (+4), [Tactics] 2 (+4), [Theology and Philosophy] 9 (+11), Languages [Low Gothic, High Gothic], Medicine 2 (+7), Notice 4 (+9), Search 2 (+4), Sense Motive 5 (+10), Survival 4 (+9)

FEATS: Accurate Attack, All-out Attack, Attack Focus [Ranged] (1), Attractive (1), Benefit [Battle Sister] (1), Dodge Focus (2), Endurance (1), Equipment [10pts] (2), Fearless, Improved Aim, Improved Critical [19-20 with Storm Bolter] (1), Improved Initiative (1), Luck (2), Power Attack, Precise Shot (2), Seize Initiative, Track

POWERS:  
*Device [hard to take] Sisters of Battle Power Armour [7]
1. Enhanced Attribute: Strength [10]
2. Immunity: Full Life Support [9]
3. Protection [9], a. Extra: Impervious [6]
4. Super-Senses: Low-Light Vision [helm visor] [1]
*Device [easy to take] Storm Bolter [10]
Blast [9], a. Extra: Autofire {taken twice}, +1 dmg/each point over [9], b. Extra: Explosive (90ft) [9], c. Extra: Incurable [9], d. Extra: Penetrating [4], e. Feat: Accurate (+2 atk rolls) [1] 

EQUIPMENT: 
Sword (+3 melee Strike, feat: Mighty, feat: Crit 19-20)
Commlink bead (communicator)  
Armoured Bodyglove (+3 toughness, Subtle) only worn under robes when not in battle armour

COMBAT: Attack +6/Ranged +7 (with Storm Bolter +9) [Unarmed +7 (Bruise), Sword +10 (Lethal), Storm Bolter +9 (Lethal)], Defense 17 (13 flat-footed), Init +7

SAVES: Toughness +11 (6 pts. Impervious, +3 out of Armour), Fortitude +8, Reflex +8, Will +8

COMPLICATIONS: Hatred (mutants, all aliens, traitors, most psychers, non-Imperial humans, heretics, well most people not Sisters of Battle or Imperial Representatives), Obsession (the destruction of mutants, heretics, etc.), Obsession (the Worship of the Emperor)

_Abilities 34  +  Skills 11 (44 ranks)  +  Feats 21  +  Powers 58  +  Combat 22  +  Saves 14  –  Drawbacks 0 = 160_  [/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 6, 2007)

Maelstom uses the Unreliable after 5 uses version of unreliable, while Misery uses the standard version. Both of these guns are old.  

I applied the Weapon Specialty feat to Malice, but what I'm wondering is how did the Range Attack jump to +8?  If he has +6 att and one rank of attack focus (ranged), so how did it jump to +8?


[sblock=Dante's Guns version 2]
Maelstrom: Device 6 [14pp]: Container, No Action, Touch Range, Duration: Special; High-velocity ballistic rifle, subject to disarm, Jams after 5 shots; PW: Accurate, Innate; Flaws: Unreliable (5 uses, -1); 
---Standard Rounds: Damage 9 [28pp]: Attack, Standard Action 9active), Ranged, Duration: Instant; Saving Throw: Toughness (staged); 100ft Range Increment; PF: Improved Range (3 rank); Extras: Range, Penetration (+1); Drawback: Full Power, Lethal 
---AP: Explosive Rounds: Damage 9 [28pp]: Attack, Standard Action 9active), Ranged, Duration: Instant; Saving Throw: Toughness (staged); 100ft Range Increment; PF: Improved Range (3 rank); Extras: Range, Explosion; Drawback: Full Power, Lethal 

Malice: Device 4 [13pp]: Container, No Action, Touch Range, Duration: Special; High-velocity ballistic firearm, subject to disarm; PW: Innate; 
---Standard Rounds: Damage 7 [16pp]: Attack, Standard Action 9active), Ranged, Duration: Instant; Saving Throw: Toughness (staged); 50ft Range Increment. PF: Improved Range (2 ranks); Extras: Range
---AP: Armor Piecing Rounds: Damage 5 [16pp]: Attack, Standard Action 9active), Ranged, Duration: Instant; Saving Throw: Toughness (staged); 50ft Range Increment; PF: Improved Range (2 rank); Extras: Range, Penetration (+1); Drawback: Lethal 

Misery: Device 4 [10pp]: Container, No Action, Touch Range, Duration: Special; Subject to disarm, Jams 50% of the time; PW: Accurate, Innate; Extra: (+1); Flaws: Unreliable (-1)
NOTE: This device’s array is identical to Malice.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 6, 2007)

*Karl: 1.* Incurable isn't an Extra, its a Power Feat.  
*2.* Is the Area-Explosive extra on the Storm Bolter an alternate firing mode or does it really cause that massive amount of destruction every time it fires?
*3.* Passive continuous effects are subtle by default (_aside, for example, the obviousness of wearing power armor_). Do you intend to make the bodyglove completely undetectable or just not obvious?


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 6, 2007)

When will we be getting started? Are we waiting for new players or just waiting for everyone's character to be touched up?


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 6, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> *Karl: 1.* Incurable isn't an Extra, its a Power Feat.
> *2.* Is the Area-Explosive extra on the Storm Bolter an alternate firing mode or does it really cause that massive amount of destruction every time it fires?
> *3.* Passive continuous effects are subtle by default (_aside, for example, the obviousness of wearing power armor_). Do you intend to make the bodyglove completely undetectable or just not obvious?




1. Ah, mixed that one up, thanks!
2. Well I am not 100% sure, I was kind of going off your Storm Bolter example... It could be an Alt. Power, I might play with that a bit more. I would NOT like it to be all the time 
3. I was mostly going off the Undercover Vest example in the rules book which lists it as Subtle... its up to you, I just don't want it to be notice normally.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 6, 2007)

Eltharon said:
			
		

> When will we be getting started? Are we waiting for new players or just waiting for everyone's character to be touched up?



 I'm just waiting for people to finish their characters. If that's done by tonight we'll start tomorrow.


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 6, 2007)

To Karl: When he said Explosive in the storm bolter entry, he meant the type of damage done (as opposed to slashing or piercing, etc). I think. At least, thats what WH40K canon tells me.

To Lobo Lurker: OO-RAH!
Or, alternatively: Awesome.

Oh, and I did a quick edit on Blake's stealth suit. Nothing much.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2007)

Anything more I need to do?

Should be interesting, having a fanatical, anti-psyker Sister of Battle in the same group as Ari. Clashes of personality can be fun.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 6, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> 1. Ah, mixed that one up, thanks!
> 2. Well I am not 100% sure, I was kind of going off your Storm Bolter example... It could be an Alt. Power, I might play with that a bit more. I would NOT like it to be all the time
> 3. I was mostly going off the Undercover Vest example in the rules book which lists it as Subtle... its up to you, I just don't want it to be notice normally.



 Ahh, I meant Explosive to be the damage type (_the descriptor_).   There's no reason you couldn't have a grenade launcher clamped to the bottom (_AP: blast + explosion + autofire + penetrating_).

That's fine (armored bodyglove).  Leave the subtle on there and it'll be utterly undetectable (barring anyone actually seeing it/interacting with it).


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll do my best to keep out of it 

By the way, do we need a reason why a Officio Assassinorium agent (albeit a fairly newish one) is sent to work with Interrogator Arisha?
hmmm...unless they worked together before...Shayuri, what do you think?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2007)

It's possible... Tell me more about what they do and why?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 6, 2007)

I smell a blood bath


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2007)

Hee. I don't mind clashing and so on, but I do like to avoid actual intra-party violence. I hope it wouldn't come to that.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 6, 2007)

D’oh, I was reading to fast there  OK update…
I played around with a few things, dropped Track as I see we have one , bumped her Benefit, Improved Crit and Attractive  added Mind Shield as part of her Training... I likes her 


[sblock=Battle Sister Isabella v2]PL9 [160PP]
ABILITIES: STR: 24/14 (+7/+2), DEX: 16 (+3), CON: 14 (+2), INT: 14 (+2), WIS: 20 (+5), CHA: 16 (+3)

SKILLS: Concentration 2 (+7), Intimidate 7 (+10), Investigate 4 (+6), Knowledge [History] 2 (+4), [Tactics] 2 (+4), [Theology and Philosophy] 10 (+12), Languages [Low Gothic, High Gothic], Medicine 2 (+7), Notice 4 (+9), Search 2 (+4), Sense Motive 6 (+11), Survival 2 (+6)

FEATS: Accurate Attack, All-out Attack, Attack Focus (Ranged) (1), Attractive (2), Benefit [Battle Sister] (2), Dodge Focus (2), Endurance (1), Equipment [10pts] (2), Fearless, Improved Aim, Improved Critical [18-20 with Storm Bolter] (2), Improved Initiative (1), Luck (2), Power Attack, Precise Shot (2), Seize Initiative, Ultimate Effort [Toughness save]

POWERS:  
*Device {technology} [hard to take] Sisters of Battle Power Armour [7]
1. Enhanced Attribute: Strength [10]
2. Immunity: Full Life Support [9]
3. Protection [9], a. Extra: Impervious [6]
4. Super-Senses: Low-Light Vision [helm visor] [1]
*Device {technology} [easy to take] Storm Bolter [7]
1. Blast (desc: explosive) [9], a. Extra: Autofire {x2} [9], b. Extra: Penetrating [9], c. Power Feat: Accurate (+2 atk rolls) [1], d. Power Feat: Incurable [1] 
2. Alt. Power: Blast [9], a. Extra: Autofire {x1} [9], b. Extra: Explosive [9], c. Extra: Penetrating [9], d. Power Feat: Incurable [1] 
*Mind Shield {training/devotion} [6] 

EQUIPMENT: 
Sword (+3 melee Strike, feat: Mighty, feat: Crit 19-20)
Commlink bead (communicator)  
Armoured Bodyglove (+3 toughness, Subtle) only worn under robes when not in battle armour

COMBAT: Attack +6/Ranged +7 (with Storm Bolter +9) [Unarmed +7 (Bruise), Sword +10 (Lethal), Storm Bolter +9 (Lethal)], Defense 17 (13 flat-footed), Init +7

SAVES: Toughness +11 (6pts. Impervious; +6 with Bodyglove, +3 out of any Armour), Fortitude +8, Reflex +8, Will +8 (+14 w/Mind Shield)

COMPLICATIONS: Hatred (mutants, all aliens, traitors, most psychers, non-Imperial humans, heretics, well most people not Sisters of Battle or Imperial Representatives), Obsession (the destruction of mutants, heretics, etc.), Obsession (the Worship of the Emperor)

_Abilities 34  +  Skills 11 (44 ranks)  +  Feats 24  +  Powers 55  +  Combat 22  +  Saves 14  –  Drawbacks 0 = 160_ 

Trade-off +2 tough/-2 def[/sblock]


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 6, 2007)

EDIT: Directed at Shayuri's comment above the last few posts. (You type too fast!)

Assassins? They (Unsurprisingly) kill people. Imperial Assassins kill really important people. 
A quote from Inquisitor (the game):
"Officio Assassinorum killers are death machines, trained in one of the hidden temples to be an expert sniper, a bio-chemically-driven frenzied killer, a shapeshifter or worse. The Officio Assassinorum is almost as secretive as the Inquisition, and the two organisations work closely with one another, which is not surprising considering their roles."

I'm the sniper-type guy. Picture here:







An inquisitor could request the service of an assassin if the mission is important, and if the inquisitor is important or has good connections (or something similar), the assassin would work "full time" as it were, with the inquisitor. we could cook up a backstory, if you want.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 6, 2007)

My plan for Battle Sister Isabella is that while she HATES (all caps) mutants and most psychers... BUT those deemed worthy by the Emperor _must_ be allowed. So if ordered, she follows those orders 

Now of course, deep down, she feels that only the Emperor is perfect enough to be allowed to fully control those abilities, and that mear mortals should not play with powers fit only for gods... so she will watch those with these powers, to make sure they are true servants of mankind


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope she doesn't notice Dante's xeno (eldar) camo cape...


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2007)

Hah! That works.

Ironically, she herself has a Mind Shield, which could imply some psykek ability in her. 

As for Assassin...sounds good. Who do you think you'd have been more likely to work with? Aridha or our Battle Sister? 

Aridha was in Ordo Malleus before, so she'd want a sniper mostly to deal with rogue psykers. The mission would generally go with her flushing said psyker out, and then you pulling the trigger. That or backing her up when confronting possible possession victims or cultists (shooting them through windows on command and so on).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks good Karl.

So what do we have here...

*5-person Team:*
Primary Agent, Interrogator
Primary Agent, sharpshooter
Primary Agent, Sister of Battle
Primary Agent, Ork Expert/Assassin
Secondary Agent, Tech Priest


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 6, 2007)

What? Our daughter of the Emperor has no Faith powers?  Its a good descriptor for the use of a Hero point, I suppose.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 6, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hah! That works.
> 
> Ironically, she herself has a Mind Shield, which could imply some psykek ability in her.




 of course...


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 6, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> What? Our daughter of the Emperor has no Faith powers?  Its a good descriptor for the use of a Hero point, I suppose.




Well I have not played the battle-game or even read the rules for a LONG time, but I always read it as the Sister were REALLY anti-psychic powers... Faith is one thing (for her, Mind Shield), but if it gets to close to anything psychic


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 6, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> As for Assassin...sounds good. Who do you think you'd have been more likely to work with? Aridha or our Battle Sister?
> 
> Aridha was in Ordo Malleus before, so she'd want a sniper mostly to deal with rogue psykers. The mission would generally go with her flushing said psyker out, and then you pulling the trigger. That or backing her up when confronting possible possession victims or cultists (shooting them through windows on command and so on).




That would make sense. Kal would probably not enjoy working with people as unsubtle as the Sisters, and taking down rogue pyskers sounds right up his alley. He's not bad up close, either.
How long as Aridha been in the Inquisition?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 6, 2007)

*Rogue's Gallery*

Please post your characters.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2007)

Two terms, which in contemporary military lore is 8 years. Basically, I figure she upped as soon as she could; at 18.

It's possible she was in military training/schooling even before that though, since I am crafting a rather tragic background for her.


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, we could say that the last two years they've worked together. Kal's only been out of the Temple for two, it makes sense they'd give the FNG the "job with the young inquisitor".

I also need to work on my history...though I imagine its all classified so I can't tell anyone, which sort of negates the whole idea.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2007)

What's classified to an Inquisitor who reads minds?


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 6, 2007)

A +8 will save? 
Now that I think of it, it sort of makes sense for him to have a mind shield of some kind...Imperial secrets and rogue pyskers and all that...


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, as a sniper, he'd be more secure than most, really. He'd be shooting unexpectedly from long range...which is something psyker's hate. 

It's unlikely he was often in a position where his brain was open to scanning.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 6, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> I'm just waiting for people to finish their characters. If that's done by tonight we'll start tomorrow.



I'll try but no promises from me.  Work has been kicking my butt.  Have a lot of info written down with (gasp) pen and paper.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 6, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> I'll try but no promises from me.  Work has been kicking my butt.  Have a lot of info written down with (gasp) pen and paper.




No worries. ^_^


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 7, 2007)

Battle Sister Isabella (or pretty darn close )


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 7, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Battle Sister Isabella (or pretty darn close )



 Cool!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm...

Hard to find that coat thing, but this isn't far from Ari in her armor, perhaps...

[sblock]





[/sblock]


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice on both accounts.


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, and are we only waiting for the tech priest?


----------



## Drerek (Sep 7, 2007)

Eltharon said:
			
		

> Oh, and are we only waiting for the tech priest?



Most of my guy is done, just need to make to char sheet look pretty and playing with the points.  Skills, feats, abilities and powers picked so far listed in the RG.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2007)

I realize yer still WIP, but I just wanted to make suggestions just in case you didn't already catch some of it. M&M characters have a lot of number crunching and little niggly things to keep track of...I always forget at least a few vital things before I get 'em right. 

1) Remember to notate your Toughness save. I figure it's not there now because you haven't spent points on it yet...which brings me to:

2) Your Ref save's pretty low. Be careful of that.

3) Remember to enumerate how your Regeneration ranks are applied...each one can do very different things, but they're not dynamically reconfigurable.

4) Your power wrench isn't Mighty. Consider marking it down to +4 and making it Mighty. This would be good. Potentially even better? Take out the Stun (which can happen from ordinary damage anyway) and replace with either a higher damage rating or something like Penetrating to reflect the armor-piercing nature of the power field. 

5) One thing inventors often have a great use for is Hero Points. They let you create one-shot inventions in a vastly accelerated timeframe. A few levels of the Luck feat often suit such characters very well, for those MacGyver moments.

I'm assuming you just haven't bought a gun or armor yet, so I won't harass you about those.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 7, 2007)

^^ Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 8, 2007)

We're waiting on the ork expert as well.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 8, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> 4) Your power wrench isn't Mighty. Consider marking it down to +4 and making it Mighty. This would be good. Potentially even better? Take out the Stun (which can happen from ordinary damage anyway) and replace with either a higher damage rating or something like Penetrating to reflect the armor-piercing nature of the power field.



What is Mighty?  Is that in another book, cuz all I have is the original M&M2nd sourcebook.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but is a Bolter equipment or a device?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 8, 2007)

A standard bolter is equipment:


```
[B][color=darkorange]Boltgun [/color][/B]+8 ([I]explosive descriptor[/I]) - 80ft range increments * [B]PF:[/B] incurable and accurate; [B]EX[/B]: penetrating [+1] 
[B][color=darkorange]Bolter [/color][/B]+8 ([I]explosive descriptor[/I]) - 80ft range increments * [B]PF:[/B] incurable and accurate; [B]EX:[/B] autofire [+1], penetrating [+1]
```
Boltgun costs 18 equipment points.
Bolter costs 26 equipment points.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2007)

Mighty is a power feat that can be applied to the Strike power to make it additive with your Strength bonus. It doesn't extend the advantages of any Extras to encompass the bonus of your Strength unless you pay extra to do so...which is kind of confusing. Here's an example:

Ari has a Force Rod that's +4 damage bonus and is Mighty. Since her Strength is 12, she actually gets a +5 damage bonus when striking with the rod. The Rod also has Penetrating though, and since I only paid for that Extra on the 4 ranks of Strike, it only applies to the damage from those 4 ranks...no matter how much strength the weapon is wielded with.

A Strike power bought without the Mighty feat does it's own damage bonus regardless of your strength.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> A standard bolter is equipment:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Hmm! Are you sure about that? From those figures it looks like you're only charging 1 point per rank for Blast, which isn't how the Equipment costs in the main book are calculated (example: Blaster Pistol is a +5 blast with no mods, and costs 10 equipment points).

It seems like these guns would be a lot more expensive compared to existing equipment...even a regular old Grenade is 15 points.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 8, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmm! Are you sure about that? From those figures it looks like you're only charging 1 point per rank for Blast, which isn't how the Equipment costs in the main book are calculated (example: Blaster Pistol is a +5 blast with no mods, and costs 10 equipment points).
> 
> It seems like these guns would be a lot more expensive compared to existing equipment...even a regular old Grenade is 15 points.



 Huh, I guess you're right. My bad.

Boltgun costs 26 pts. (equipment 6)
Bolter costs 34 pts. (equipment 7)

See, I knew making a space marine would be expensive..


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey, you're being pretty nice allowing them as Equipment at all. Most games treat heavy firepower like that as Devices. 

But it's definitely in line with the futuristic setting.

I've made some small changes to Aridha's sheet. I'll post them shortly.

Basically, I just shaved off a rank of TK to afford the power feats Precise and Subtle. Precise so I can do more than throw stuff and grab stuff, and Subtle because...if I read right...Telekinesis as a ranged instant power normally has a visible and auditory signature. Now it's basically only detectable by mental senses, as any mental power would be.

'Zat okay?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 8, 2007)

That's fine shayuri


----------



## Drerek (Sep 8, 2007)

Okay, I think I've got my guy good as far as #'s are concerned.  Lobo (everyone else too), could you check it?  If everything is kosher, I'll make it pretty.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2007)

Okay, looks pretty good. A few things pop out at me.

1) You've only spent 155 points. 

2) You need to show your Toughness save bonus, and that of the bots.

3) Your total defense is pretty far under the PL cap. If intentional, fine, but I thought I should point it out, as it can negatively affect survivability. You have +8 toughness (if I'm calculating right) and +6 Defense. The caps for both of those are +9, assuming no tradeoffs. It is wise to try to hit the cap, either with or without tradeoffs.

4) Same thing with offense. Your attack bonus is a little low for your PL (some characters can get away with this more than others, Ari for example has attacks that don't require attack rolls, so her lowered attack bonus is not as much an issue for her). Also, your biggest personal weapon is fairly light on damage. Good extras, mind...but light on damage.

5) You might be thinking the robots make up for that offensive strength, and to some extent they do, but remember that minions are -easy- to kill. You'll be doing a lot of repairing and replacing gunbots over the course of the game. Best not to depend on them entirely.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 9, 2007)

*Drerek:* 
*1.* You have 3 ranks in Regeneration providing...* a)* Recovery check +1, +4 total (_+9 is automatic, no roll required_), *b)* Recovery Rate... recovery rate of what (bruised, stunned, injured, staggered, disabled or dead)? *c)* ability damage (_you make a recovery check to recover lost ability points once every 5 hours_). Is this what you had in mind for this power?
*2.* Your Power Wrench device is odd... its not particularly good at penetrating hardened targets, though it is quite damaging. As your Strength is 16 you only need to give it a +6 (as its also mighty) to reach the damage cap for the power level... unless you're using a *+3 DC/-3 Attack Roll *trade off, in which case you need to denote this.
*3.* Skills, please note that your high intelligence, coupled with your high skill ranks exceed the power level limit... you can have a maximum of 14 ranks, after adjustments. Note: A cheaper way to get high knowledge skills is to simply bump up your intelligence and buy the *Jack-of-all-Trades* feat. Or maybe purchase the power Enhanced Intelligence +X (FLAW: Limited--Skill checks only). That, with the aforementioned feat, would give you 2 ranks in all intelligence skills for every point you invest in it; 4 Power Points would max you out (on Int-based skills) and save you the cost of buying all those skills individually.
*4.* You've spent *45pp* on *Combat*, unless those numbers are factoring in the bonuses from your attributes as well (_for the saving throws_). 
5. Construct characters, and minions, have Con: n/a, not Con: 0. They also get +10 points from having an effective Con of zero but cannot use extra effort or heal naturally. If they're simple automatons operating on instinct or programmed instructions then they have Int and Cha n/a, granting another 10 points each.
- Constructs still have Fortitude saving throws, they just don't have to use them very often. They do have Immunity-Fortitude Saves (FLAW: Limited-only vs. effects that do not affect inanimate objects). Constructs without Int/Cha scores also have Immunity-Mental Effects and Immunity-Social Interaction Skills.
*===> For Gun Servitors I would suggest a construct w/out Constitution and Charisma scores. *Its intelligent, but not self-aware. You can give it orders and it can elaborate on those orders but it isn't a person.
- Might I suggest that you use the Attack Specialization feat for your gun servitors? That would give them a +2 to hit with their implanted weapon for 1pp vs. spending 2pp on a +1 attack bonus.
- As shayuri mentioned, you need to list the *Toughness *bonus for you and your minions as well.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 9, 2007)

And on a flavor note, Gun Servitors are typically slaved to lasguns or autoguns.
*Note:* _this isn't a demand, by any means._


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 9, 2007)

Hmm, I think I figured out how to make a space marine... just. I'll post it in a few in case you want to change your mind drerek.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 9, 2007)

Sample Space Marine. Technically, I think these guys should be a couple power levels more powerful. [sblock]*Brother Cainus Rhaal*
_"For Russ, for Glory, for the Emperor!!!"_

A hulking armored monstrosity stands before you, armored in glossy black ceramite plate. It stands utterly still as you pray and hope that it takes no notice of you... no one back home is ever going to believe that you actually saw a space marine!

*PL 9 (160PP)*, _Space Marine of the Deathwatch_
Str 28, Dex 18, Con 28, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 16  [47pp]
*Toughness* +9, imp 4, *Fortitude* +15, *Reflex* +8, *Will* +9  [15pp]
*Attack* +9 (_melee +9, ranged +9_), *Grapple* +18  [18pp]
*Defense:* 19 (_flat 14_), *Init.* +4, *Luck:* 1  [18pp]
*Feats* [27]: Accurate Attack, All-out Attack, Assessment, Combat Expertise, 
  Diehard, Eidetic Memory, Equipment 15, Fearless, Move-by Action, Power attack,
  Precise shot, Seize Initiative, Teamwork 1
*Skills* [6]: Knowledge: tactics [8] +11, Knowledge: theology [4] +7, Notice [4] +7, Profession: astartes warrior [4] +7, Stealth [4] +8
*Powers*:
Immunity +7  [_7pp_]
* aging, critical hits, disease, normal sleep, starvation/thirst, poison
Growth +5 (EX: Continuous [+1], FL: Permanant [-1], PF: innate) [_16pp_]
Super-senses +5  (PF: innate) [_6pp_] 
* spatial awareness, ultravision 
*Equipment*:
Standard-issue Adeptus Astartes Mark 7 Power Armor (_35 equipment points_)
* Protection +9 (EX: Impervious +4)
* Immunity +9 (life support)
* Super-senses +10 (extended sight/hearing, darkvision, vision counters obscure)
* integrated Voxlink
* Super-strength +1
Standard-issue Adeptus Astartes Bolter (_35 equipment points_)
* Blast +8 (EX: autofire [+1], penetrating [+1], PF: accurate, improved critical, incurable)
Standard-issue Adeptus Astartes Combat Knife (_4 equipment points_)
* Strike +1 (EX: penetrating [+1], PF: mighty, improved critical)
*Drawbacks & Complications:*
  Fearless, Willingness to be sacrificed for the glory of the Emperor, Stunted emotional development
*Background & Character Notes:*
  Cainus Rhaal was born on Fenris and inducted into the Space Wolves at a young
   age. He served as a peerless tactical marine for many years before being called
   upon to fulfill a Deathwatch quota. He hopes to serve with honor and as an exemplar
   of his legion

```
[font=verdana][color=DarkOrange]Attributes = 47 pp
Saves      = 15 pp
Att/Def    = 36 pp
Feats      = 27 pp
Skills     = 6 pp
Powers     = 29 pp
Drawbacks  = -0 pp[/color][/font]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2007)

Interesting...but there's some oddities of design.

His armor, for example, gives him no real bonus to Toughness except the imperviousness. A better use of points might be to add Impervious +9 to his already +9 Toughness save from Con.

Also, I don't know much about space marines, but they're immune to critical hits naturally? They have no vulnerable organs or parts? And they don't age? Even if so, you're paying for immunity to poison and disease twice...once with natural power, and once wrapped up in Life Support Immunity.

--

I'm thinking you might do a Defense/Toughness tradeoff...something as BIG as a space marine shouldn't be that hard to hit, but they should be hard to hurt. A +9 toughness save just doesn't seem to reflect that nigh-invulnerability very well. Then use the space marine armor to boost the Toughness to its adjusted max, and add Impervious to as much as you can.

Not that Impervious is that great in this setting, since about three quarters of the available weapons are Penetrating. Hee hee.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 9, 2007)

I didn't add impervious to a high level as power armor isn't impervious to lasgun blasts, but tends to resist most lower calibre stub weapons.

Space Marines are super-human, so I gave him a superhuman Con and Str but, with the power level being what it is, wearing his armor isn't of much benefit to him.

Space Marines have redundant organs (3 lungs, 2 hearts, etc) and thus tend to be resistant to death blows, though chopping off the head would still work... I wasn't sure how to model a 1/2 strength immunity... maybe have it work once and then deactivate... like an ablative immunity, I suppose. 

They live for a really long time and are thought to be effectively immortal but as they lead such violent lives they tend to die before reaching a ripe old age. If I remember correctly 1 rank in Immunity Age means you age 1 year for every 20 that pass while 2 ranks means you just don't age.

They tend to be robust enough to withstand common diseases and poisons, though the supernatural ones still get them. A working suit of power armor protects from nearly all environmental effects, functioning in a vacuum and underwater as well, so there is some redundancy there.

I suppose that some of the Attack bonus should be from the armor's targeting systems but I'm sticking by my notion that the attack/defense bonuses should be as high as possible for a creature created specifically for fighting. And space marines are supposed to be strong enough that they can wear heavy armors like regular people wear padded suits.

Anyhow, it was just an attempt to make one work at this 'low' power level. As per the fiction, 50 of these guys are enough to conquer a star system full of rioting rebels (_orks and eldar are another matter entirely_).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 9, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Not that Impervious is that great in this setting, since about three quarters of the available weapons are Penetrating. Hee hee.




I suppose that some armors would exist (_artificer armors, exarch armors, dreadnought armors, strange technologies, etc_) that would grant immunity to certain weapon types... that still helps to throw a wrench in things. And, of course, some daemons are utterly immune to everything but fire, plasma and force weapons.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2007)

Arr, no question there. And I agree the stats and so on are fine.

I spose most of the issue is just trying to shoehorn in a creature to a PL it's really way higher than. I wouldn't expect a PL9 PC to have an even chance against a fully equipped Space Marine.


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 9, 2007)

Not to be impatient, but hewligan hasn't posted on this thread for the last 3 pages. Is he definitely playing?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 9, 2007)

Who knows... last post he made he was still trying to finalize his character concept before starting with the write up.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys.  I like M&M, but the number crunching can get to me sometimes.


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 9, 2007)

Alright. I'm just eager to get this started


----------



## Drerek (Sep 9, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> 4) Same thing with offense. Your attack bonus is a little low for your PL (some characters can get away with this more than others, Ari for example has attacks that don't require attack rolls, so her lowered attack bonus is not as much an issue for her). Also, your biggest personal weapon is fairly light on damage. Good extras, mind...but light on damage.



I wanted to address this issue.  I don't see my guy as a main line fighter.  He's support/backup.  I'm hoping his ability to control machines will come in handy as well.    I like the idea of the power wrench (buffed it up a bit) in one hand and the bolt pistol in the other, so some of my decisions have been for the look/feel.  I've bumped up his defense though.  Thanks for the help guys.  I think he's done.  Just need to make it pretty.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 9, 2007)

There's no problem going with the look/feel route since it tends to create interesting characters. Hell, thats the only reason why Dante has Misery, because I think that a sharpshooter/bounty hunter keeping such a useless clunker of a weapon saids a lot about his personality.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2007)

Arr, that's fine Drerek. I just wanted to make sure it was a design decision on your part, not a misunderstanding of rules or anything, so I pointed it out. If that's what you had in mind, more power to ya.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 10, 2007)

Guys, sorry, I am in Portugal on holiday - logging on from the hotel room as I realised I had not posted in a while. Crazy work schedule last week, and then this long weekend got in the way of things. I still need to download and read the rules. 2 questions:

1) What books do I need to download?
2) Am I too late? I return home to the UK tomorrow and should be able to spend 2 hours or so tomorrow night putting my character together. Is this too late now?

Sorry about the absence. My wife runs my life


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 10, 2007)

You will need the _Mutants and Masterminds 2nd Edition rule book_.  An optional, but highly recommended book, would be _Ultimate Power_.  _Ultimate Power_ breaks down the point cost of the standard powers in the Mutants and Masterminds book and allows you to customize them little further.  Its the sort of book you would want to purchase if you like the system and want to use it to its full potential.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 10, 2007)

I will report in tomorrow evening with my character (and probably a million questions).

I may go simple (meaning no Ultimate Power) simply as this is a new system to me, and I don't want to get too overloaded at first with rule complexity.


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 10, 2007)

I didn't use ultimate power for my character and he's fine in my book. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 10, 2007)

I didn't either. I just got Ultimate Power today.

It's pretty cool.

Definitely stuff I might want to use when I get some exp.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 10, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Huh, I guess you're right. My bad.
> 
> Boltgun costs 26 pts. (equipment 6)
> Bolter costs 34 pts. (equipment 7)
> ...




I purchased my stuff as Device, just cause you can't use Extra Effort with Equipment and all. I might play around with it a bit, but mostly as I was thinking about giving her a Bolt Pistol also, just as a backup weapon


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 11, 2007)

The title suggests that you are still recruiting. Could it be true?

I don't have much experience with WH40K as I just recently got into it but I do know a few things.

If you still are recruiting...


My main concept would be for a Priest/Preacher? I'm not sure what they're called yet. 
A support type using the Word of the Emporer to Moralize and Demorilize, and perhaps more. (Don't have my book in front of me.)

Fear the heretic, the mutant and the alien.
The Emporer Protects. _Armor save_


If that didn't fly


My secondary concept would be for a combat specialist. A former Escher Gang leader from the Hive world of Necromunda. When her gang was drafted by the Imperials. She was elevated into higher training. She would allso have various leader feats and maybe powers? but would be more melee focused.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 11, 2007)

Okay, I now have the PDF rules in my hand, courtesy of $20 and the ENWorld PDF store. I will read it and build my character over the next few hours and post tonight UK time. I may need some help tweaking and correcting my concept, as I will be about as new to these rules as possible.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 11, 2007)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> If you still are recruiting...
> 
> My main concept would be for a Priest/Preacher?
> 
> My secondary concept would be for a combat specialist. A former Escher Gang leader from the Hive world of Necromunda. When her gang was drafted by the Imperials. She was elevated into higher training. She would allso have various leader feats and maybe powers? but would be more melee focused.





I think someone from the Ecclesiarch is just want this team needs!  Moral fiber is what makes the Empire GREAT  hehe

Also I think a melee combat like specialist would also be good


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 11, 2007)

Yar...most of us are gunbusters...I do mainly area effects. A melee god would fit right in.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 11, 2007)

What ever makes the badguys the pulpier the better. As is, we are just filling them with holes.... and lead.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 11, 2007)

I need some feedback. This is NOT a finished concept yet, but probably only needs 30 minutes work to become finished. I just want to know where to put the rest of my points to create a character that fills the biggest gaps in the team.

I believe I have 16 unspent points so far. I may take Luck and some hero points, or buff up my defence, or ... not sure. Help! He is very equipment and power light at the moment, as everyone else seems to be the heavy weapons, with me the support squad.

The character is attempting to fill a classic DnD role of Thief. In other words, the skill monkey. I see him as a mix between Han Solo (roguish character, a bit outside the system, good pilot) with perhaps an element of the hypnotist about him (his ability to implant ideas, extract information, ingratiate himself).

[sblock]Name:
Kai Tokaru, goes by various pseudonyms, the most common of which is "Tok".

Party Role:
The same role that he has been playing for the past two decades: "green-skin" expert, local system infiltrator, reconnaissance, interception, information collection and retrieval, sometime leader of men, skilled pilot, whisky drinker.

Power Level:
Power Points:
Experience Points:
Hero Points:

ABILITIES 34PP
STR 10 +0 (0 PP)
DEX 16 +3 (6 PP)
CON 12 +1 (2 PP)
INT 20 +5 (10 PP)
WIS 16 +3 (6 PP)
CHA 20 +5 (10 PP)

SAVES 20PP
TOUG +11 (1 Con + 10 Power)	(10PP)
FORT +5 (4 Base + 1 Con) (4 PP)
REF +6 (3 Base + 3 Dex) (3 PP)
WILL +6 (3 Base + 3 Wis) (3 PP)

COMBAT 36PP
INIT +7
BASE DEF +8 (16 PP)
DEF 21 (10 + 8 Base + 3 Equipment)		*** Is this correct?
FLAT-FOOTED 11
BASE ATT +10 (20 PP)

SKILLS 80 SP (20 PP)
Bluff +15 (10 ranks + 5 Cha)
Computers +17 (12 ranks + 5 Int)
Concentration +5 (2 ranks +3 Wis)
Diplomacy +13 (8 ranks + 5 Cha)
Gather Information +15 (10 ranks + 5 Cha)
Knowledge (Green Skins) +17 (12 ranks + 5 Int)
Languages (2 ranks)
Notice +8 (5 ranks + 3 Wis)
Pilot +15 (12 ranks + 3 Dex)
Sense Motive +10 (7 ranks + 3 Wis)

LANGUAGES (2 Ranks - included in skills above)
Low Gothic
Orc Tongue
Trade Cant

MOVEMENT
SPEED 30/60/120

FEATS (17 PP)
Connected 1
Contacts 1Eidatic Memory 1
Equipment 5 (25pts)
Favoured Opponent 5 (Greenskins)
Improved Initiative 1 (+4)
Master Plan 1
Teamwork 1
Well-Informed 1

POWERS (18PP)
--- Implants allow Kai to patch into computer systems remotely ---
Comprehend: Computers (machines) (2 ranks)
Datalink (extra range 1, PF: Subtle) (3 ranks)

--- Extensive experience in talking people into doing his bidding ---
Mind Control (2 ranks, Flaw: voice dependent) (3 ranks)
Immunity to all interaction skill attempts by others (5 ranks)

--- Super Senses (Kai has had extensive eye implants) ---
-Extended (Sight) 1
-Danger Sense 1
-Darkvision 2
-Infravision 1

EQUIPMENT

"Shuriken": Blast Pistol (16 equipment points)
* Blast +6 (PF: improved critical)

Standard-issue Adeptus Astartes Combat Knife (4 equipment points)
* Strike +1 (EX: penetrating [+1], PF: mighty, improved critical)

Undercover protective armour (4 equipment points)
* +3 toughness, subtle		*** Do I just add this to my Toughness Save?

PDA (1 equipment point)

COST
Abilities [34]
Combat [36]
Saves [20]
Skills [20]
Feats [16]
Powers [18]
Drawbacks [XX]
Total [144]
Unspent [16]

NOTES
Gender: Male
Age: 37
Size: Medium
Height: 5' 11"
Weight: 160 pounds
Hair: Black
Eyes: Grey

Physical Description:
Late 30s, handsome face that still shows strong elements of his ancient Japanese roots, black hair shorn short, flecked with grey, light stubble and a silvered winding scar that runs along his left jaw line. 5'11", slim, muscular build. 

Kai has the Xeno Catechism tattooed in pale ink onto his left arm, almost invisible, but always with him. He tends to wear dark, practical (free movement) gear, with a long dark gray overcoat with upturned stiff collar. His piercing grey eyes are often hidden behind thin mirrored glasses, and his face seldom belies any emotion.

Background:
Tok is one of the Imperium's best greenskin experts, but his knowledge came at a price. As a young boy he was for noticed as a profound intellectual talent, and was requested to attend an Imperial testing facility. While traveling with his parents to the local hub their mass transport vehicle was attacked by pirate greens. His parents were killed along with the majority of other passengers, but Kai and a few hundred others were kept as live larder.

Kai spent six years among the greenskins as part of their slave labour force (and food supply) on their local system. During this time he tried again and again to raise some resistance, but the people were not warriors, and went meekly to death. Eventually he took things into his own hands.

He seldom speaks of this time, but what is known is that he escaped alone, turning the central fortified Orc encampment into partial life-system failure as he systematically shut down its computer systems.

Kai, too long away from civilization, piloted a tiny craft he had stolen in search of a human voice. It was two months before he was picked up by a passing Rogue Trader, Andu Rowen, signalled by the beacon from Kai's ship.

Kai, now 20, was too old for training, but Andu saw potential in the young man and used him as a backup pilot, becoming almost a father figure to the young man. When, three years later, a greenskin invasion of a nearby system was handed to Andu's crew to investigate, it was Kai who led the incursion team, and reported back on the alien artifact the greenskins were attempting to recover. There was no time to send in the Deathwatch, and Andu sent his best men down. They did not return. Kai, ignoring orders, went in alone using a stolen incursion pod.

His success in the mission did not go unnoticed. He was sought out by the Ordo Xenos, not to be one of their own, but as a possible sleeper. The Order had been the first to spot Kai's potential those 9 years earlier, and now wanted him again. He was too rough a diamond to fold fully into the order, but his zealous hatred was hidden so well behind his calm mind that the order were moved to recruit him.

He speaks little of his times since then, for they were spent in service to the Ordo Xenos. First with his extensive training, and later stationed with a varying group of Rogue Traders. Kai is a gatherer of information. One whose hatred can be hidden behind a veil while he insinuates himself with the enemy, learning from them before he snuffs them out.

He has been sent against many alien races, mostly as an information gatherer, someone who can gain their confidence, but it is the greenskins that he reserves his most wicked fury for.

He has spent over a decade in service, suffering many injuries and requiring extensive implants to his damaged eyes. His innate, almost magical ability in regards to computer equipment have been further strengthened by the implant of a rare transmitter/receiver that allows him to communicate with nearby computer systems.


Weapons and Quirks:
Sky carries a thin bladed power knife. It is his weapon of choice, meaning he prefers to kill slowly when he can.

He prefers single handed weapons, such as pistols, and is not really a big fan of heavy-combat. He believes most missions can be completed using intelligence and turning the environment in your favour, rather than by blowing holes in walls.

He speaks many languages, but doesn't have time for idle talk.

He is happiest among the scum of the universe, for it is from their lips that secrets spill.

He once let an orc baby live after an attack. He knows it probably died anyway, but to this day he still wonders why he let it live, wonders if perhaps there is some weakness in his resolve.[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 11, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> I need some feedback. This is NOT a finished concept yet, but probably only needs 30 minutes work to become finished. I just want to know where to put the rest of my points to create a character that fills the biggest gaps in the team.
> 
> I believe I have 16 unspent points so far. I may take Luck and some hero points, or buff up my defence, or ... not sure. Help! He is very equipment and power light at the moment, as everyone else seems to be the heavy weapons, with me the support squad.
> 
> ...




He looks good but you normally can't raise your Toughness Score. Your Undercover Vest would give you +3 to your Toughness (for a total of +4). I did not total the points so I am not sure what point you have available

MY quick suggestion would be that your raise your Base Defense to 20 or so, take a few ranks in Dodge, and bump the Armor Toughness bonus (maybe with a Field, etc, see page 3 for some examples) to get a total Tougness of around 7 or 8 (depending on your Trade-Off's. If you go for a Defense of 21 so, your max Toughness save is +7, etc)


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 11, 2007)

Ecclesiarch! Thats what I was thinking of!
Making the characters tonight, Though I'm having a harder time deciding what would work for the ecclesiarch, other than some of the fortune feats and maybe fearsome presence.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 11, 2007)

> MY quick suggestion would be that your raise your Base Defense to 20 or so, take a few ranks in Dodge, and bump the Armor Toughness bonus (maybe with a Field, etc, see page 3 for some examples) to get a total Tougness of around 7 or 8 (depending on your Trade-Off's. If you go for a Defense of 21 so, your max Toughness save is +7, etc)




But am I not limited to 2 x Power Level for the total of toughness and defense?

Also, do I add armour to defense or toughness.

I must admit, despite being a technical analyst by training, these rules are very complex and not terribly well laid out in the book. Or, it could just be that learning the system in 2 hours flat is too difficult a task for my small brain.

I could just raise CON to 18 and STR to 14 to better reflect my character's strength and health, also getting the toughness up to 6. I don't want to add heavy armour, preferring concealed stuff, but a shield may work.

Thanks for your input so far!


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 11, 2007)

You're attack is +10, but the power level is 9, so thats +1 too much there, unless I'm mistaken about some obscure rule.
For skills and feats, I'd be a close combat guy. We've got me as a sniper, we've got a gunslinger and a Battle Sister for close up blasting, and while me and the battle sister are pretty good up close, a pure melee guy (with a laspistol on the side) would be good. IMO, of course.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 11, 2007)

Greetins. What Karl said is good, but I wanted to toss my cents in too. 

1) Re: Toughness. Karl's right that you can't just add points. I also want to be sure you understand that Toughness save bonuses from Equipment don't stack with save bonuses from powers and devices. They stack with Con bonus and feats though...so you might look into getting some Defensive Roll ranks. Ideally you want to max your defenses to PL, or you'll be very vulnerable. Defense bonus plus toughness bonus should equal 18. The specifics of how they equal that depends on your tradeoffs.

2) Your attack bonus is a point too high for the PL, unless there's a tradeoff. Be sure to list any and all tradeoffs you're taking. I may have just missed it though. 

3) Armor adds to your Toughness save bonus, not your Defense. 

4) I think you're confusing the term 'ranks' with 'points.' Ranks are referring to the levels of a power. Points are what you buy them with. For example: 

Mind Control (2 ranks, Flaw: voice dependent) (3 ranks)

Should read:

Mind Control +2 (Flaw: Sense dependent: sound) (2 points)

The +2 refers to it being 2 ranks. Mind control is normally 2 points per rank. Making it so your target has to be able to hear you subtracts 1 point per rank from its cost. Thus, your mind control only costs 1 point per rank now. 2 ranks...2 points. You may need to recalc some of your power costs with this in mind.

3) Your pistol is too expensive for its power. A +6 blast is 12 points, with Improved Crit is 13...not 16.

---

Thematically, it might be wise to focus a bit more. That's by no means necessary...but I'm concerned you might be frustrated by being second best at a few things, and therefore rarely getting to do them. For example, as an infiltrator, you lack the Stealth skill and any concealment powers. For an information retriever/manipulator, you're in competition with the better-equipped tech priest. For a warrior, your armor and weapons are potentially too low.

None of this means you have to change anything mechanical though. I'm just saying, you might want to focus your conceptualization. He -definitely- has leadership qualities with a high Charisma and good feats to inspire and lead as well as gain information through social channels the rest of us lack. Not to mention that immunity...which is an unusual, but potent choice. It means he cannot be lied to, cannot be intimidated, and by extension can't be swayed by anything but his reason. An excellent trait for one who would lead. And yes...an excellent pilot, which is another skill I don't think I've seen among the rest of us. 

You might consider then, focusing skills and abilities to maximize what he's already great at, rather than give him middling skills in areas others already excel in.

On the other hand, there are arguments for being rounded as well.   Just something to think about.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 12, 2007)

I made my esscherl... my priest. Here he...



> *Character Creation:*  Power Level 9, 160 Points; maximum trade-off +4/-4




Holy cow! *Looks down at his PL9 120point character.* I'll ah... post him this afternoon.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 12, 2007)

It is sounding good. We have a priest, a thief, a couple of warriors, and even a magician. Sounds like a perfect fantasy party. Let's go kill some orcs (soon)!


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 12, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> It is sounding good. We have a priest, a thief, a couple of warriors, and even a magician. Sounds like a perfect fantasy party. Let's go kill some orcs (soon)!




hehe OF COURSE! 

Another suggestion I had for you would be maybe to take a few ranks of Sneak Attack. Then bump up your Bluff to max or so, and you can do a Distract manuever as a Move Action (-5 to your Bluff roll) to catch people flat-footed. Just any idea to make you a bit more 'thiefy'

So in your original write-up you have a Base Attack of +8. If you go for a Sword or something similar, with a bit of Strength (remember the Power Feat: Mighty) and make the damage total around +6 or 7, with 2 or 3 ranks of Sneak attack, when you succeed on your Bluff (or Acrobatic Bluff or Startle, etc. see Feats) your damage would improve to +10 (trade-off -1 attack for +1 damage). Or raise your Base Attack and do the trade-off say +1 attack for -1 damage max. Something like that


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 12, 2007)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I purchased my stuff as Device, just cause you can't use Extra Effort with Equipment and all. I might play around with it a bit, but mostly as I was thinking about giving her a Bolt Pistol also, just as a backup weapon



 Making your equipment a device ensures that random GM flightiness doesn't take your equipment away either.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 12, 2007)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> The title suggests that you are still recruiting. Could it be true?
> 
> I don't have much experience with WH40K as I just recently got into it but I do know a few things.
> 
> ...



 Yes, there's room for one more.  Either of those concepts is fine... you'll get the most mileage out of whatever YOU want to play.

Preachers work for the Ecchlesiarchy (I know I just butchered that word). Your ecchlesiarch could be anything from a teacher, preacher, missionary, chaplin, fanatic, etc. Anything really as religion figures in quite heavily to all aspects of Imperial life and the church has a LOT of power (_witness its own personal army, the Sisters of Battle_).


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll go over your character tomorrow hewligan... I kind of, sort of, might have forgotten my M&M books at home today.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 12, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Yes, there's room for one more.  Either of those concepts is fine... you'll get the most mileage out of whatever YOU want to play.
> 
> Preachers work for the Ecchlesiarchy (I know I just butchered that word). Your ecchlesiarch could be anything from a teacher, preacher, missionary, chaplin, fanatic, etc. Anything really as religion figures in quite heavily to all aspects of Imperial life and the church has a LOT of power (_witness its own personal army, the Sisters of Battle_).




 The both interest me, but I'll end up going with the preacher, I had him wrote up as a weaker character but bump him up tonight with someone who eats and breaths 40k help. Like give him a rosary? rosarius? Tonight I figure it all out, plus spellings and post it.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 12, 2007)

New Posting for Kai, with some adjustments to correct errors, add a more leadership focus, and up his hero points. He has a bit of the "silent leader of men" about him. Ah, the burden of leadership in dangerous times ....

[sblock]
Name:
Kai Tokaru, goes by various pseudonyms, the most common of which is "Tok".

Party Role:
The same role that he has been playing for the past two decades: "green-skin" expert, local system infiltrator, reconnaissance, interception, information collection and retrieval, sometime leader of men, skilled pilot, lucky sod, and whisky drinker.

Power Level: 9
Power Points: 160
Experience Points: 0
Hero Points: 3

ABILITIES 42PP
STR 14 +2 (4 PP)
DEX 16 +3 (6 PP)
CON 16 +3 (6 PP)
INT 20 +5 (10 PP)
WIS 16 +3 (6 PP)
CHA 20 +5 (10 PP)

SAVES 15PP
TOUG +9 (3 Con + 3 armour +3 defensive roll)
FORT +8 (5 Base + 3 Con) (5 PP)
REF +8 (5 Base + 3 Dex) (5 PP)
WILL +8 (5 Base + 3 Wis) (5 PP)

COMBAT 36PP
INIT +7
BASE DEF +9 (18 PP)
DEF 19 (10 + 9 Base)
FLAT-FOOTED 11		*** Need to calculate
BASE ATT +9 (18 PP)

SKILLS 92 SP (23 PP) 
Bluff +19 (14 ranks + 5 Cha)
Computers +17 (12 ranks + 5 Int)
Concentration +5 (2 ranks +3 Wis)
Diplomacy +13 (8 ranks + 5 Cha)
Gather Information +19 (14 ranks + 5 Cha)
Knowledge (Green Skins) +19 (14 ranks + 5 Int)
Languages (2 ranks)
Notice +8 (5 ranks + 3 Wis)
Pilot +17 (14 ranks + 3 Dex)
Sense Motive +10 (7 ranks + 3 Wis)

LANGUAGES (2 Ranks - included in skills above)
Low Gothic
Orc Tongue
Trade Cant

MOVEMENT
SPEED 30/60/120

FEATS (26 PP)
Connected 1
Contacts 1
Defensive Roll 3
Eidatic Memory 1
Equipment 5 (25pts)
Favoured Opponent 5 (Greenskins)
Improved Initiative 1 (+4)
Leadership 1
Luck 2
Master Plan 1
Sneak Attack 3
Teamwork 1
Well-Informed 1

POWERS (18PP)
--- Implants allow Kai to patch into computer systems remotely ---
Comprehend: Computers (machines) (2 points)
Datalink (extra range 1, PF: Subtle) (3 points)

--- Extensive experience in talking people into doing his bidding ---
Mind Control +2 (Flaw: Sense dependent: sound) (2 points)
Immunity to all interaction skill attempts by others (5 points)

--- Super Senses (Kai has had extensive eye implants) ---
-Extended (Sight) 1
-Danger Sense 1
-Darkvision 2
-Infravision 1

EQUIPMENT

"Shuriken": Blast Pistol (13 equipment points)
* Blast +6 (PF: improved critical)

Standard-issue Adeptus Astartes Combat Knife (4 equipment points)
* Strike +1 (EX: penetrating [+1], PF: mighty, improved critical)

Undercover protective armour (4 equipment points)
* +3 toughness, subtle

PDA (1 equipment point)

COST
Abilities [42]
Combat [36]
Saves [15]
Skills [23]
Feats [26]
Powers [18]
Drawbacks [XX]
Total [160]
Unspent [0]

NOTES
Gender: Male
Age: 37
Size: Medium
Height: 5' 11"
Weight: 160 pounds
Hair: Black
Eyes: Grey

Physical Description:
Late 30s, handsome face that still shows strong elements of his ancient Japanese roots, black hair shorn short, flecked with grey, light stubble and a silvered winding scar that runs along his left jaw line. 5'11", slim, muscular build. 

Kai has the Xeno Catechism tattooed in pale ink onto his left arm, almost invisible, but always with him. He tends to wear dark, practical (free movement) gear, with a long dark gray overcoat with upturned stiff collar. His piercing grey eyes are often hidden behind thin mirrored glasses, and his face seldom belies any emotion.

Background:
Tok is one of the Imperium's best greenskin experts, but his knowledge came at a price. As a young boy he was for noticed as a profound intellectual talent, and was requested to attend an Imperial testing facility. While traveling with his parents to the local hub their mass transport vehicle was attacked by pirate greens. His parents were killed along with the majority of other passengers, but Kai and a few hundred others were kept as live larder.

Kai spent six years among the greenskins as part of their slave labour force (and food supply) on their local system. During this time he tried again and again to raise some resistance, but the people were not warriors, and went meekly to death. Eventually he took things into his own hands.

He seldom speaks of this time, but what is known is that he escaped alone, turning the central fortified Orc encampment into partial life-system failure as he systematically shut down its computer systems.

Kai, too long away from civilization, piloted a tiny craft he had stolen in search of a human voice. It was two months before he was picked up by a passing Rogue Trader, Andu Rowen, signalled by the beacon from Kai's ship.

Kai, now 20, was too old for training, but Andu saw potential in the young man and used him as a backup pilot, becoming almost a father figure to the young man. When, three years later, a greenskin invasion of a nearby system was handed to Andu's crew to investigate, it was Kai who led the incursion team, and reported back on the alien artifact the greenskins were attempting to recover. There was no time to send in the Deathwatch, and Andu sent his best men down. They did not return. Kai, ignoring orders, went in alone using a stolen incursion pod.

His success in the mission did not go unnoticed. He was sought out by the Ordo Xenos, not to be one of their own, but as a possible sleeper. The Order had been the first to spot Kai's potential those 9 years earlier, and now wanted him again. He was too rough a diamond to fold fully into the order, but his zealous hatred was hidden so well behind his calm mind that the order were moved to recruit him.

He speaks little of his times since then, for they were spent in service to the Ordo Xenos. First with his extensive training, and later stationed with a varying group of Rogue Traders. Kai is a gatherer of information. One whose hatred can be hidden behind a veil while he insinuates himself with the enemy, learning from them before he snuffs them out.

He has been sent against many alien races, mostly as an information gatherer, someone who can gain their confidence, but it is the greenskins that he reserves his most wicked fury for.

He has spent over a decade in service, suffering many injuries and requiring extensive implants to his damaged eyes. His innate, almost magical ability in regards to computer equipment have been further strengthened by the implant of a rare transmitter/receiver that allows him to communicate with nearby computer systems.

Weapons and Quirks:
Sky carries a thin bladed power knife. It is his weapon of choice, meaning he prefers to kill slowly when he can.

He prefers single handed weapons, such as pistols, and is not really a big fan of heavy-combat. He believes most missions can be completed using intelligence and turning the environment in your favour, rather than by blowing holes in walls.

He speaks many languages, but doesn't have time for idle talk.

He is happiest among the scum of the universe, for it is from their lips that secrets spill.

He once let an orc baby live after an attack. He knows it probably died anyway, but to this day he still wonders why he let it live, wonders if perhaps there is some weakness in his resolve.
[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 12, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> BASE DEF +9 (18 PP)
> DEF 19 (10 + 9 Base)
> FLAT-FOOTED 11		*** Need to calculate




Your Flat-Footed DEF would be 15 (1/2 your Base Defense, round up). Feats like Dodge can add to your DEF, but don't add to your Flat-Footed DEF. As you paid for it, you get the big bonus


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2007)

Hewligan! Great work! I especially like the sneak attack and favored foe...against orcs, especially by surprise, he can use even those relatively small weapons with hideous force.

Only thing I saw was that you list your powers as costing 18 points when in fact, as I count, they only should be 17.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 12, 2007)

hewligan, just for flavor's sake call that knife weapon a mono-knife or something like that.  An Astartes' knife would be sword for you.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 12, 2007)

Ohhh... an extra point from my inability to add (who would have thought I could have held down a job as an analytical person for so long?). I may go for an extra luck point.

Lobo - you Sir, are correct. I just copied and pasted, but yeah, a deadly little knife is what I was going for. How about I call it "Orc Bane", and it was a gift from an underworld Lord that thought I was working for him (before I assassinated him with the same blade upon completion of my infiltration project)?

I would make those two minor updates now, only, you see, Scotland just beat France at the football, and thus I am drinking strong Port Ellen whisky and fear I may make rather a hash of it.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 13, 2007)

*hewligan:* Mostly, things look good. 
*1.* How many ranks in Datalink do you have? Please list your powers like so...
... *EXAMPLE: * *Growth *+3 (_EX: duration-continuous [+1], FL: duration-permanent [-1], PF: innate_)
*2.* I'm not clear on whether you're using a Shriuken Pistol or a custom weapon.
*3.* Simple flavor issue - PDA = Dataslate


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 13, 2007)

*Marcus Curulis*

Here is my first draft! Comments would be appreciated.


* Preacher Marcus Curulis, Schola Prognium Drill Abbot*
[sblock]
*Abilities*
*Str* 16 +3
*Dex* 10 +0
*Con* 14 +2
*Int * 14 +2
*Wis* 16 +3
*Cha* 22 +6

*Combat*
*Attack* +11 _"The Emperor guides my hand!"_
*Defense* +9 _"Faith is my shield!"_

*Saves*
*Fort*  +8=3+5
*Reflex*  +4=1+3
*Will*  +12=3+9
*Toughness* +9=2+7imp

*Skills*
*Diplomacy* +18= 6+12
*Intimidate* +18= 6+12
*Know(Relegion)* +10= 2+8 
*Language* 2= High Gothic, Low Gothic, ?
*Medicine* +9= 3+6
*Notice* +9= 3+6
*Sense Motive* +9= 3+6

*Feats*
Assesment
Connected
Distract
Fearless _"The Emperor protects!"_
Fearsomex8 _"Face the Emperor's Wrath!"_
Imp. Sunder _"The alien's false technology will be purged by holy fire!"_
Inspirex5 _"The Emperor is with us!"_
Leadership
Luckx4
Master Plan
Power Attack
Quick Draw
Weapon Break

*Devices*

*Rosarius * (Hard to lose Device 3)
Protection 7 Impervious

*Power Fist* (Hard to lose Device 1)
Strike 4, Mighty

*Plasma Gun *(Easy to lose Device 5, 25 points) _"Cleansed in holy fire!"_
Blast 7 Fire - 60ft range PF incurable Ex. Auto Fire, Penetrating. Flaw-Unreliable
Alt-Blast 7 Fire - 60ft PF Incurable Ex. Auto Fire 

*Bionics*
Eye, Super Senses 1
Infravision.

32 Abilities 
40 Combat
17 Saves
13 Skills 12+12+8+2+6+6+6/4
27 Feats
129
30 Devices Rosarius 12 points, PowerFist 3, Plasma Gun 15
01 Bionics
160 points.[/sblock]

A large bald man, his ceremonial robes open in the front. He can usally be seen with a large book in one hand and a power fist in the other.
He has yet to recieve the gambit of boinics his fellow clergymen wear with pride, only having a single glowing eye.


 Once an requisition officer of the Imperial gaurd, the charismatic Marcus made sure his regiment had the best armor and weapons availible. Trading and dealing was his life, and he was good at it. 
Later though, when his regiment was assign to a small world undergoing the first steps of ork invasion, a series of miscalculations and blunders from the leadership ended with most of the regiment dead or scattered and the deaths of those officers themselves.
 As far down on the chain of command as he was, everyone above him had died or deserted. It was here for the first time he was able to use his charima for leading rather than bartering. Rallying the rest of the troops, they ware not only able to hold out but under his leadership the remaining troops won several victorys over much larger orc forces. When reinforcements finally did come his contribution was regonised and he was drafted into the clergy as a teacher to future commanders.
 His strength and fanaticly devout nature coupled with his natural charima has allowed him to requisition better equipment then most of his fellows preachers.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmm! Unless you're doing a tradeoff, your attack bonus is too high by 2 points...

Also, you might want to talk to Hewligan about party role. Looks like you're both gunning for leader.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 13, 2007)

What shayuri said. 
Can you break down how you spent your Combat section of points?

_Just an observation, for flavor-- _The ecchlesiarchy tends to favor flamers/plasma weapons (symbolizing purifying fire or light). Also, as an ex-guardsman, he'd likely be far more comfortable with an autogun or lasgun... bolters aren't issued to guardsman (well, heavy bolters on heavy weapon emplacements yes, but even your elite guardsmen tend to carry lasguns. Just an observation.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 13, 2007)

Plasma gun it is!

Trade offs

Attack+2 Damage-2
Defense+0 Toughness+0

I did in fact trade off, just forgot to mention it.

Making changes now


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 13, 2007)

Done and Done.

Lets see,

If Hewligan wants party leader he can pry it from my cold dead fingers he can have it. I don't know enough about the setting to be piticularly usefull in that regards. Just think of me as your spiritual advisor, your morale booster. I'm here to confirm what you all ready know. _The Emperor is with us, Amen._

Plama gun seems to be cheaper than bolter and my powerfist was too pricey, so I've got 9 10 (I can add incorrect figures I'm soo good) 9 more points to toss around...

Is the use of stealth anticipated on this mission, perhaps I could pick up a stealth field generator or something, as of now I'm not all that stealthy.

If not I'll just get some more bionic-ish stuff


Also 
+11 Attack 22 points
+09 Defense 18 points
+09 Toughness +2 con 4 points +7 impervious protection from rosarius 12 points
+07 Melee Mighty Power Fist 3 points
+07 Ranged Unrelible Plasma 9 points


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 14, 2007)

Only the eldar have something really close to an effective stealth field. (And the Vindicare assassins, but hell, they probably just stole the idea...). Since not everyone is a stealth nut, I don't think its that big of a deal. You could make the plasma gun autofire capable, maybe? Add something to make the powerfist unpleasant (incurable, maybe)? Add some close combat attack feats, like power attack and takedown attack, since you have a powerfist but no combat options besides "SMITE!" (and sunder)


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 14, 2007)

Stealth? _*STEALTH!?!*_ As if the light of the Emperor could be obfuscated by filthy alien technology!


----------



## hewligan (Sep 14, 2007)

Updated to fix issues raised:

[sblock]Name:
Kai Tokaru, goes by various pseudonyms, the most common of which is "Tok".

Party Role:
The same role that he has been playing for the past two decades: "green-skin" expert, local system infiltrator, reconnaissance, interception, information collection and retrieval, sometime leader of men, skilled pilot, lucky sod, and whisky drinker.

Power Level: 9
Power Points: 160
Experience Points: 0
Hero Points: 4

ABILITIES 42PP
STR 14 +2 (4 PP)
DEX 16 +3 (6 PP)
CON 16 +3 (6 PP)
INT 20 +5 (10 PP)
WIS 16 +3 (6 PP)
CHA 20 +5 (10 PP)

SAVES 15PP
TOUG +9 (3 Con + 3 armour +3 defensive roll)
FORT +8 (5 Base + 3 Con) (5 PP)
REF +8 (5 Base + 3 Dex) (5 PP)
WILL +8 (5 Base + 3 Wis) (5 PP)

COMBAT 36PP
INIT +7
BASE DEF +9 (18 PP)
DEF 19 (10 + 9 Base)
FLAT-FOOTED 15
BASE ATT +9 (18 PP)

SKILLS 92 SP (23 PP) 
Bluff +19 (14 ranks + 5 Cha)
Computers +17 (12 ranks + 5 Int)
Concentration +5 (2 ranks +3 Wis)
Diplomacy +13 (8 ranks + 5 Cha)
Gather Information +19 (14 ranks + 5 Cha)
Knowledge (Green Skins) +19 (14 ranks + 5 Int)
Languages (2 ranks)
Notice +8 (5 ranks + 3 Wis)
Pilot +17 (14 ranks + 3 Dex)
Sense Motive +10 (7 ranks + 3 Wis)

LANGUAGES (2 Ranks - included in skills above)
Low Gothic
Orc Tongue
Trade Cant

MOVEMENT
SPEED 30/60/120

FEATS (27 PP)
Connected 1
Contacts 1
Defensive Roll 3
Eidatic Memory 1
Equipment 5 (25pts)
Favoured Opponent 5 (Greenskins)
Improved Initiative 1 (+4)
Leadership 1
Luck 3
Master Plan 1
Sneak Attack 3
Teamwork 1
Well-Informed 1

POWERS (17PP)
--- Implants allow Kai to patch into computer systems remotely ---
Comprehend: Computers (machines) +1  (2 points)
Datalink +2 (extra range through 2 ranks, PF: Subtle) (3 points)

--- Extensive experience in talking people into doing his bidding ---
Mind Control +2 (Flaw: Sense dependent: sound) (2 points)
Immunity to all interaction skill attempts by others (5 points)

--- Super Senses (Kai has had extensive eye implants) ---
-Extended (Sight) 1
-Danger Sense 1
-Darkvision 2
-Infravision 1

EQUIPMENT

"Shuriken": Blast Pistol (13 equipment points)
* Blast +6 (PF: improved critical)

"Orc Bane" Black Bladed Power Knife (4 equipment points)
* Strike +1 (EX: penetrating [+1], PF: mighty, improved critical)

Undercover protective armour (4 equipment points)
* +3 toughness, subtle

Dataslate (1 equipment point)

COST
Abilities [42]
Combat [36]
Saves [15]
Skills [23]
Feats [27]
Powers [17]
Drawbacks [XX]
Total [160]
Unspent [0]

NOTES
Gender: Male
Age: 37
Size: Medium
Height: 5' 11"
Weight: 160 pounds
Hair: Black
Eyes: Grey

Physical Description:
Late 30s, handsome face that still shows strong elements of his ancient Japanese roots, black hair shorn short, flecked with grey, light stubble and a silvered winding scar that runs along his left jaw line. 5'11", slim, muscular build. 

Kai has the Xeno Catechism tattooed in pale ink onto his left arm, almost invisible, but always with him. He tends to wear dark, practical (free movement) gear, with a long dark gray overcoat with upturned stiff collar. His piercing grey eyes are often hidden behind thin mirrored glasses, and his face seldom belies any emotion.

Background:
Tok is one of the Imperium's best greenskin experts, but his knowledge came at a price. As a young boy he was for noticed as a profound intellectual talent, and was requested to attend an Imperial testing facility. While traveling with his parents to the local hub their mass transport vehicle was attacked by pirate greens. His parents were killed along with the majority of other passengers, but Kai and a few hundred others were kept as live larder.

Kai spent six years among the greenskins as part of their slave labour force (and food supply) on their local system. During this time he tried again and again to raise some resistance, but the people were not warriors, and went meekly to death. Eventually he took things into his own hands.

He seldom speaks of this time, but what is known is that he escaped alone, turning the central fortified Orc encampment into partial life-system failure as he systematically shut down its computer systems.

Kai, too long away from civilization, piloted a tiny craft he had stolen in search of a human voice. It was two months before he was picked up by a passing Rogue Trader, Andu Rowen, signalled by the beacon from Kai's ship.

Kai, now 20, was too old for training, but Andu saw potential in the young man and used him as a backup pilot, becoming almost a father figure to the young man. When, three years later, a greenskin invasion of a nearby system was handed to Andu's crew to investigate, it was Kai who led the incursion team, and reported back on the alien artifact the greenskins were attempting to recover. There was no time to send in the Deathwatch, and Andu sent his best men down. They did not return. Kai, ignoring orders, went in alone using a stolen incursion pod.

His success in the mission did not go unnoticed. He was sought out by the Ordo Xenos, not to be one of their own, but as a possible sleeper. The Order had been the first to spot Kai's potential those 9 years earlier, and now wanted him again. He was too rough a diamond to fold fully into the order, but his zealous hatred was hidden so well behind his calm mind that the order were moved to recruit him.

He speaks little of his times since then, for they were spent in service to the Ordo Xenos. First with his extensive training, and later stationed with a varying group of Rogue Traders. Kai is a gatherer of information. One whose hatred can be hidden behind a veil while he insinuates himself with the enemy, learning from them before he snuffs them out.

He has been sent against many alien races, mostly as an information gatherer, someone who can gain their confidence, but it is the greenskins that he reserves his most wicked fury for.

He has spent over a decade in service, suffering many injuries and requiring extensive implants to his damaged eyes. His innate, almost magical ability in regards to computer equipment have been further strengthened by the implant of a rare transmitter/receiver that allows him to communicate with nearby computer systems.

Weapons and Quirks:
Sky carries a thin bladed power knife. It is his weapon of choice, meaning he prefers to kill slowly when he can.

He prefers single handed weapons, such as pistols, and is not really a big fan of heavy-combat. He believes most missions can be completed using intelligence and turning the environment in your favour, rather than by blowing holes in walls.

He speaks many languages, but doesn't have time for idle talk.

He is happiest among the scum of the universe, for it is from their lips that secrets spill.

He once let an orc baby live after an attack. He knows it probably died anyway, but to this day he still wonders why he let it live, wonders if perhaps there is some weakness in his resolve.
[/sblock]

And leader role .... well, I guess we shall see what happens. I see my guy as someone who people naturally depend upon because of his knowledge, and ability to resolve situations, but he is not a combat leader by any stretch of the imagination. Pre planning, infiltration, keeping heads cool - yes, leading an attack an orchestrating the strategy of battle - no way! There should be room for the both of us, as long as we role play our positions in this regard.

Of course, a bit of tension in the group (Kai is not fond of overly-preachy people) may work quite well anyway. Your guy could feel like the deserved leader, while Kai just ignores all that and tries to get things moving in the right direction. Friction!


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 14, 2007)

> Of course, a bit of tension in the group (Kai is not fond of overly-preachy people) may work quite well anyway. Your guy could feel like the deserved leader, while Kai just ignores all that and tries to get things moving in the right direction. Friction!




As far a I see him so far, the friction won't be in me trying to be the leader...

Wait! Seriously? You don't like overly preachy people?  :\  That might be a conflict.  


I'll see about throw those points around this afternoon. *SMITE* seems all that I'd need but we'll see, I'll put them in some fun places hopefully.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 16, 2007)

Done and Done, 

Would a lower setting on a Plasma gun make sense? More Relible less penetration.
In necromunda your big plasma gun had deul setting, so I was wondering if that could be applied here, done other than that.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 16, 2007)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Done and Done,
> 
> Would a lower setting on a Plasma gun make sense? More Relible less penetration.
> In necromunda your big plasma gun had deul setting, so I was wondering if that could be applied here, done other than that.



 Yes, it'd make sense. Flamers would also have settings between Line area of effect and Cone area of effects. They'd also cause continuing damage [+1 extra] to deal damage on the round after they've hit you as well.

Lasguns should have high and low power settings as well (high powered is penetrating but gets less shots while low powered fires almost indefinitely but doesn't penetrate heavy armor very easily).

Bolters are classified as penetrating, but really shouldn't be if they're not using krak ammunition.

We should be ready to start next Wednesday then (I only have internet access at work for the time being; should change at the end of the month).


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 16, 2007)

Likewise, I came in on my day off to post, not cool.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 16, 2007)

I will be in Milan Mon-Wed, but will read and post upon my return on Wednesday night if things do get started then. Really looking forward to having this one start. I think we have a good mix of characters, and so far the hints at plot sound interesting.

LET'S DO THIS!


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 18, 2007)

Is next Wednesday tomorrow or next week?


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 19, 2007)

Hmm, I'm under the impression that next wednesday is tomorrow's wednesday. hopefully,


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 19, 2007)

I posted on the 15th. The next Wednesday, today, is the 19th. I'll post something in a couple hours (I've got work to do as well).


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 19, 2007)

Woot, if I'm gone by the time you post I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 20, 2007)

Tis 2125 hours! Can we safely say it will start tomorrow? (Or have a missed a thread in Playing the Game?)


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 20, 2007)

I be here also... sorry I have been quiet for most of the week, been mighty busy... still no access at home BUT maybe this next week... ah who am I kidden


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 20, 2007)

First Post

*Game Thread*


----------



## Drerek (Sep 20, 2007)

I would like to make some knowledge checks.  Do you want me to list what I'm trying and do the rolls on Invisible Castle, or are you doing the rolling?  And do you want stuff like that here, or in the IC thread?


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 20, 2007)

Another question... are we in FULL battle gear or are we trying to be subtle (HAHA, I am not sure if Isabella can be any more subtle then maybe holding her tongue )


----------



## hewligan (Sep 20, 2007)

Again, just to echo the above ... how do you want us to respond? Full responses plus text if we speak all posted to the new thread one by one?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 20, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> I would like to make some knowledge checks.  Do you want me to list what I'm trying and do the rolls on Invisible Castle, or are you doing the rolling?  And do you want stuff like that here, or in the IC thread?



 Make the rolls on Invisible Castle and post the link (hopefully with the post result).
You can list all that stuff in the In-character thread. Just put it at the bottom in an OOC: area.

*Example:*
- - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Crais screams in rage and orders Talyn to destroy the vile Scarran transport pods before they can get away.

OOC: can I have Talyn use extra effort for this? If so he'll boost the damage DC on his main cannon.
Attack +12, Damage DC 23 (_25 w/ extra effort_)
- - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Karl and Everyone else:* You can be in full combat gear if you wish. I leave that to your discretion. If you choose not to have it all on you, then its stashed somewhere nearby (in a transport, on the bulk lifter, or somewhere else that's secure).


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 20, 2007)

Yay, Game On!


Just so it doesn't come up later, I make all rolls under the moniker LF


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2007)

Hmm! Is there a PC who's "officially" in charge? I think we're all the same rank.

I have an idea of how we might proceed, but I don't want to step on any toes.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 20, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmm! Is there a PC who's "officially" in charge? I think we're all the same rank.
> 
> I have an idea of how we might proceed, but I don't want to step on any toes.



 I'll leave that for you guys to figure out... who wants to be middle management!?!


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 20, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> I'll leave that for you guys to figure out... who wants to be middle management!?!




How many interrogators do we have, just one? Congrats! You might not "Be" in charge but I'm seeing a good amount of loyalty heading your way.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 20, 2007)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> How many interrogators do we have, just one? Congrats! You might not "Be" in charge but I'm seeing a good amount of loyalty heading your way.




 see Isabella's reply to "what to do" hehehe


----------



## Eltharon (Sep 20, 2007)

Agent Blake is under your command, Shayuri. He takes orders from you, not anyone else on the team.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, there you go Interrogator, not only did you talk first(thus cementing your leadership role) but you are also the interrogator. Interrogator.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2007)

lol...okay, just making sure.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 20, 2007)

Posting to close together as we are all waiting for each other now


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 21, 2007)

blah 3 posts in the same minute, coming back now.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 21, 2007)

:\  Here's where my newness at WH40k might hurt me.


Also if I could ask, Karl Green, What's meant by     -keep her "consule" of the preacher-

I don't think I've seen that word used in that particular way before.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2007)

Typo of 'counsel' maybe? To keep one's counsel means to stay silent, or not to offer comment.

Also, Lobo, what DO we know of why the planet was originally destroyed? Similarly, what is known of Jaina's abilities and background?


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 21, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Typo of 'counsel' maybe? To keep one's counsel means to stay silent, or not to offer comment.
> 
> Also, Lobo, what DO we know of why the planet was originally destroyed? Similarly, what is known of Jaina's abilities and background?




Ah, that would make sense.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 21, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Also, Lobo, what DO we know of why the planet was originally destroyed? Similarly, what is known of Jaina's abilities and background?





Here's to hoping that upper leveled management has clued us in on some of that information...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 21, 2007)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> :\  Here's where my newness at WH40k might hurt me.
> Also if I could ask, Karl Green, What's meant by     -keep her "consule" of the preacher-
> 
> I don't think I've seen that word used in that particular way before.



I think he meant 'council'.

*Majeskus Primal* -- Mechanicus Forge World, infiltrated and subverted by a powerful yet subtle cult of personality centered around one Fincher Reynolds, an alpha-level psyker who had managed to elude the Black Ships and the Adeptus Astra Telepathica for quite some time. He managed to psychically dominate all levels of the upper echelons of Majeskus Primal's 3 factory-hives before the Mars caught wind of what was happening and called in its considerable influence to bring the rogue forge-world. Fincher was quickly assassinated but continued to exist, ghost-like, in the minds of his victims. He was declared anathema and reclassified as daemon-possessed. As no Gray Knights were available to cleanse his taint, the entire planet was deemed irrevocably contaminated, much to the dismay of the Cult Mechanicus, and it was virus-bombed. Some unforeseen side-effect of the virus bomb detonated the planet's core and fractured the planet, knocking it out of orbit. Its lack of structural integrity, failing gravity and powerful local gravitic forces conspired to disintegrate it over the following year.

*Jaina Splinth* -- Human female. No known mutations. No known psykic abilities. No known augmetics. Apparent Age: 46 standard years. Actual Age: 177 standard years (juvenaut treatments).
Strengths: Organization and long-term planning. Former Inq. Splinth has an exceptional capacity to work on multi-year projects and keep the larger, galactic, picture in mind. Former Inq. Splinth also possesses exceptional leadership abilities; it is noted by many that she would have had an exceptional career in the commissariat of the Imperial Guard.
*KNOWN ASSOCIATES:* Taarden Vosh, the sighted; Astropath. Flint Jacoby, former Interrogator, also rogue. Meridian Eiko, former tech priest/medicae.


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 21, 2007)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> :\  Here's where my newness at WH40k might hurt me.
> 
> 
> Also if I could ask, Karl Green, What's meant by     -keep her "consule" of the preacher-
> ...




hehe, yea I am just a REALLY bad speller  that was "counsel"... some days my US education really shows through


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 21, 2007)

No problem, I probly should have seen what you meant, when dictionary hunting instead. 

Question, for introduction purpuses, Battle Sister Isabella? Sister Isabella? BS Fleischer? S Fleischer, or do you prefer full title?


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 21, 2007)

Sister Isabella to other priest types, and Battle Sister Fleischer for most others and the full name for formal greetings.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 21, 2007)

Got it

Also after reading your post I immediatly thought to myself _"Ah, yes, who needs tact when you have a battle sister."_

Then I relised, why am I worring about tact? I'm on a holy quest! It'll take me a little more time to feel this setting out.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 21, 2007)

Just wondering, is there any good wiki sites out there with WH 40K fluff?  Particularly one that mentions some of the slang, items names, or planet names from the books?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 22, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Just wondering, is there any good wiki sites out there with WH 40K fluff?  Particularly one that mentions some of the slang, items names, or planet names from the books?



 Hmm, fluff can be tough, try the links there for info about the various 40k army types... the fluff and novels is based on all that. 

As for slang and planet names, I'm making them up.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 23, 2007)

ah ok.  I thought you might have also been using some slang/locations from some of the novels.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2007)

Making it up, eh? S'good job then! Sounds all gritty and dystopian.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 25, 2007)

Off to Munich for 2 days. Back Friday. Will not be able to post until then.

OKTOBERFEST!!!!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Guys, I'm still here. Finally got internet installed in my house 42 days late (yay for monopolies) and I should have more time to update now. On the other hand work's been REALLY time consuming last week and this week to so the updates might be slower than normal.

Thanks for your patience. I have every intention of updating today.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 26, 2007)

Woot!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 26, 2007)

42 days damn...  and I thought having to use dial up for about a week due to version accidentally canceling an account (instead of upgrading it) was bad.


----------



## Drerek (Sep 26, 2007)

Waiting eagerly.


----------



## hewligan (Sep 28, 2007)

Is the game dead? It almost got going there for a minute, and then it just sort of hit a wall again.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 28, 2007)

Hmm, I hope not, Lobo might just be having more problems in RL. All the players are still here and I have a feeling will be ready when he returns.

I for one havn't said "For the Emperor!" yet, so they game can't be dead.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2007)

Lobo seems to be having difficulties getting online, or so his post on the 26th implies.

I figure it's worth giving him a bit more time.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 1, 2007)

Is it too early to pronounce it dead yet? The last post by Lobo was 5 days ago.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah it is a bit early. 

It would be best not to worry on it at all, just keep an eye out for post by Lobo and continue looking for games that suit you.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 1, 2007)

It seems that the real world has been snatching alot of people during the last few weeks.


----------



## Drerek (Oct 2, 2007)

It tends to do that unfortunately.


----------



## hewligan (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I give up. I must admit that I am a bit annoyed after buying the book, reading it, and spending so long on crafting a character. Ho hum.

Kai Tokaru leaves the building.


----------



## Drerek (Oct 5, 2007)

hewligan said:
			
		

> Well, I give up. I must admit that I am a bit annoyed after buying the book, reading it, and spending so long on crafting a character. Ho hum.



Welcome to the world of PbP.


----------



## LogicsFate (Oct 5, 2007)

Drerek said:
			
		

> Welcome to the world of PbP.




Ain't that the truth! PbP require above all imagination and patience. Keep searching till you find a game that doesn't die.


----------

